# Imsoosm's Progression Thread - Practicing FMC



## Imsoosm (Apr 1, 2022)

A page mainly to keep up with my cubing updates
I usually cube most during the weekends because I still have to go to school during weekdays, so I will come on here once in a while during weekdays, and I'll be on here more frequently during the weekends. 

I hope you guys can give me some tips on how to be sub-10, a milestone I've been struggling for almost an year now. 

This thread could also be used for sharing algorithms or scrambles.

I will be most likely to upload my stats once a week (or if I'm busy, once two weeks).
So here's a little bit about myself. 
I am a 13 year old cuber who uses CFOP, and Gan 12 Maglev UV is my main. I average around 13-14 seconds with 3x3, and my personal best is 6.71 (I can post the scramble if you want). I have not memorized all of CFOP, I'm missing about 6 OLL algs and 2 PLL algs. My favorite events are 3x3 and 2x2, both of which I'm decent at but not very good. I haven't gone to an official competition before due to the pandemic, but I plan to join one as soon as competitions open

I rarely learn new algorithms anymore, and the only algs I didn't memorize are hard to memorize algs, so it might take me a month or so to learn them (yes, I'm a very slow learner). After I finish complete CFOP, I plan to memorize some easy to recognize ZBLLs, as well as some COLLs and maybe some stuff relating to F2L like CLS, VLS, and WV. A lot more algorithms to memorize, I guess.

So now my main goals are to memorize all CFOP, and get to sub-10. For 2x2, my goals are to memorize CLL, and after that, if I want to get serious about 2x2, I'll memorize some EG-1 and EG-2. I might also want to improve my look ahead (which is kind of bad right now).

I have a big problem of predicting my first F2L pair after finishing the cross. I usually can't track the pieces, so when I finish the cross, I have to look around the cube for a suitable F2L pair to do, which wastes a HUGE amount of time. After the first pair, I can predict the where the next pair goes, but maybe it's because making a pair doesn't require a lot of different face rotations than cross. So I will have to improve on that as well. Hope you guys can give me some good tips on that 

After I memorize all CFOP I would like to work on my 4x4 more, I completely suck at 4x4. It takes me around 1 minute and thirty seconds to solve it  Also going to work on my megaminx, because I have absolutely no idea how people like Juan Pablo Huanqi solves S2L in like 15 seconds.

anyway, hope I will reach my goals soon!


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 1, 2022)

*WEEK 1*
The single and averages of 5, 12, and 100 are all based on the solves I did this week. So the times listed is my personal best out of the solves I did this week.

*3x3*
Single: 10.803
AO5: 12.473
AO12: 13.197
AO100: 13.425
Mean (312 solves): 14.198

Note: I didn't solve all 312 this week, I'm just going to keep an update of all my solves every week, so maybe next week the mean goes to 350, or even 400 if I'm in a good mood for cubing.

I'm pretty satisfied with my AO5 actually, because it was almost 2 seconds lower than my mean. For the single, I'm kind of disappointed because I was actually pretty close to a sub-10, but there were a few hesitations, and some pauses between steps led me to the score.
I'm also pretty satisfied with my mean, because before the last 100 solves or so, it was 14.851, and it lowered more than 0.65 seconds, and even though it's a small improvement, I'm still glad to see progress going on.

*2x2*
Single: 0.720
AO5: 3.054
AO12: 2.990
AO100: 3.362
Mean (191 solves): 3.376

The 0.72 single was amazing. After I put in two of the white corners, I finished the whole cube, basically an LL skip.
The scramble is here: R2 F2 R' F2 U F' U R' Try it out for yourself! Scramble with white on top and green in front. Comment on your times 
For some reason, my AO5 is slower than my AO12, which is kind of weird, but I'll be aiming for a sub-3 AO5 next week (or this weekend). Also, my mean has also dropped down 0.2 seconds, but progress is progress.

So these are the times I did for this week, I might do another post during the weekend. I hope you guys have tips for me on getting sub-10 consistently.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> A page mainly to keep up with my cubing updates
> I usually cube most during the weekends because I still have to go to school during weekdays, so I will come on here once in a while during weekdays, and I'll be on here more frequently during the weekends.
> 
> I hope you guys can give me some tips on how to be sub-10, a milestone I've been struggling for almost an year now.
> ...


Just for 3x3 here:
100% finish PLL, missing even 1 (or 2 as here) makes you significantly more inconsistent and could potentially ruin a PB pace solve
And since you're so close with OLL, you may as well finish that too for the same reasons.

Learning algs can be hard but some things that could work are:
- looking at what the alg does to the cube (e.g. how it moves around F2L pairs before putting them back in). Note that this won't work for all algs
- memorising hand patterns. I think the RUD G and V perms are good examples of where this might be useful
- recognising where common move sequences appear, which you probably do already. You can also recognise modified versions of those common sequences, like if you saw R2 U R2 U', you could say it's the sexy move with R2 instead of R. Or R' F R F is the sledgehammer with F instead of F' on the final move.

- use an alg trainer to train your algs when you have learnt / are learning them. I personally use https://bestsiteever.ru/oll/ for OLL and https://www.bestsiteever.ru/pll/ for PLL


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 3, 2022)

Did a couple of lazy solves over the weekend, didn't do a lot though because I caught a cold 

*3x3*
Single: 9.926
AO5: 10.671
AO12: 11.938
I'm not updating my mean and AO100 this time because I only did 10 solves, and that's too less.

Finally got a sub-10 this weekend, and it was really close to not being a sub-10. Scramble:
L D' F' R' U' D2 L2 D L' B' D2 F U2 B L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F'
There were two F2L pairs already completed, so I inserted them in and then I did the next two cross edges. 
I'm really happy about the AO5 and the AO12, I've improved quite a bit. 

*2x2*
New PB!!
Single: 0.712
AO5: 2.760
AO12: 2.840
Well I can only say my 2x2 times are very inconsistent. 
anyway I have to thank @nigelthecuber for the new PB because he was the one who mentioned the Ortega Pi case algorithm (which is also a EG-1 alg), and I got a scramble today with that case. 

I also did 3 4x4 timed solves this week, I'm going to have to do more in the future. 
As I said before, my 4x4 times aren't very good, but I got a personal best this weekend, a 1:09.121 (I know it sucks right)
But it is a big improvement from my average which is 1:20-30.
Also my luck for 4x4 is too bad, almost every time i solve a 4x4 I get double parity. The 1:09 solve was no parity so that was pretty lucky.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 4, 2022)

0.71, quite nice. I'll be posting more alg videos.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 6, 2022)

Did a few more 4x4 solves, and got a new pb: 1:04.188.
Due to the suckiness of my 4x4, there were a ton of lockups, and with my bad luck, I got OLL parity. The edge pairing went really quickly though. Without these problems it would definitely be sub-1. That's my pb goal for 4x4 right now anyway. 

I feel like whenever I get a good scramble the edge pairing goes well but then I get double parity. When I get a bad scramble and edge pairing takes 1 minute, I get no parity.  But anyway, here are stats for 4x4 so far (all pbs):
pb: 1:04.188
AO5: 1:14.456
AO12: 1:20.993
Mean: 1:22.177

Improvement from before, which was 1:30-40 average.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 9, 2022)

At least ur 4x4 is better than mine

Single 1:24.07 ao5 1:31.28


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 10, 2022)

FIRST SUB-10 AO5!!! 
A lot of lucky solves, and the crosses are mainly pretty easy so I could predict the next pair. 
I'm not sure when I will actually be sub-10 though, might take a few months. 
This average was mainly due to luck.

Anyway, here are the times and scrambles:
Generated by CubeDesk on 2022-04-10
Average of 5: 9.681

Solves:
1. 9.380 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L F L2 D2 B' U B' D L U'
2. 8.240 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 L F2 R B2 R U' B' R B2 L2 B' D' U B2
3. 10.056 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 U L' B U' R' B U2 B2 R D2 R
4. 12.330 F R L' D F L U2 R' D' R' F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2
5. 9.607 L U2 L' U' R2 D2 F D' F R U2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 L U2 D2 R' U2


Btw my mean of 411 solves is now sub-14 (13.825)


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 19, 2022)

I've been practicing a bit of virtual cube on CStimer (I've switched back to CS but I might still use CubeDesk from time to time) and I got a 58.094 PB. Mainly because I'm still not used to the keys so sometimes I have to open two CStimer tabs then switch to look at the keys lol.

Scramble:
F2 L2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D B2 U2 B' D2 U' B D2 B2 D L2 R'

During the weekly competitions last week I also got a 4x4 PB of 1:00.50. I want to quit cubing
But I was so close to sub-1 and if I had a better 4x4 it would probably have been a 50 sec.

I've been a bit more consistent on 3x3 now too, and I'm getting sub-10 a bit more frequently than before.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 19, 2022)

New Virtual Cube PB!!
This thing is addicting. I just can't stop solving it.

Automatic CStimer Recon:

26.698









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





The link is very long lol.
I'm still not completely used to the virtual cube controls, so there are some repetitive moves.

EDIT:
AND I JUST GOT 31.138 MO3!!!
PLL skip on the last solve 


EDIT EDIT:
I can't stop breaking PBs.
32.314 AO5.
OLL skip on the fourth solve. Why can't I have this kind of luck when I normally solve with hands...

EDIT EDIT EDIT:
New Single PB:
24.297
Insane rotaionless (almost) F2L

Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 19, 2022)

CStimer just gave me a 6 move LL skip 2x2 solve  New PB!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
single: 0.578

Time List:
1. 0.578 U' R F2 U R' U2 F U2 R2

There are two ways I found to solve this, one is orange bottom, the solution I used:
x' // inspection
R' U2 R U R' U // solve

This one is green bottom (7 move solution):
x z' // inspection
U' R U' R' U R U // solve

TPS wasn't very high, about 10.38, could've been a bit faster. This solve was pretty easy to one-look since the solution is so short.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> CStimer just gave me a 6 move LL skip solve  New PB!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
> single: 0.578
> ...


Nice. I thought that was 3x3 for a second and thought you got UWR but no.
*Cries in not having a sub-1 2x2 single*


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 20, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Nice. I thought that was 3x3 for a second and thought you got UWR but no.
> *Cries in not having a sub-1 2x2 single*


Lol I should've made that clear


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 20, 2022)

New Virtual Cube PB: 22.738

Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Got some wrong turns during F2L so it could've been faster.

Also I just somehow got 5 sub-30 virtual cube solves in a row. The good thing about virtual cubes are that there's no way you can lie about it. The timer only stops when you solve it.

Edit:
And I just got another PLL skip. sigh I never have this luck in normal solving lol

Edit Edit:
I just beat my newest PB by 0.3 seconds.








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Great. I just nearly got a sub-20 but I got nervous and tapped the wrong move. DNF.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 23, 2022)

So I've been doing some normal non-virtual solves today, and

I GOT AN LL SKIP SOLVE
Well it's kind of an LL skip because last pair I did a sledgehammer and LL was solved. What are the chances???
Anyway now this is my new PB

U' B R2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 F D R B D2 R' B R2 D' L'

z2 // inspection
U2 R B L U L F' u // cross with weird fingertricks
U' R U R' U' R U' R' y' L' U' L // first pair (I actually don't know why I did the U' for the first move but I'm glad that I did because I got LL skip )
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // second pair
U L U' L' U L U' L // third pair
y U2 R U' R' U R' F R F' // fourth pair
U2 // AUF

45 STM in 5.794 seconds // 7.76 tps
Beat my old PB by almost a second.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

Got a sub-8 fullstep!!
Previous sub-8~9 solves all have skips or easy x-cross.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-28
single: 7.851

Time List:
1. 7.851 D2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L F' D' B F2 U' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'

z2 x' // inspection
U' l' F // cross
R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R2 D R U' R' D' R // first and second pairs
U' L U L' // third pair
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // fourth pair
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

60 moves in 7.851 seconds // 7.64 TPS

First and second pairs were really nice, I used the RUD commutator for first pair and I could predict where the second pair corner would be, then I used the CLS alg for that case because I didn't want to cube rotate. 

I love J perms


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 29, 2022)

According to Rubiks Fandom, the unofficial world record for 1x1 is 0.02 seconds. 
I beat that today on cstimer with 0.007.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-29
single: 0.007

Time List:
1. 0.007 x' z y x y2 z' x2 y x2 y2 x2 z' y x z' x2 y2 z x y2 z y' x2 z2 y'

Next goal is to get a 0.006 single and a 0.007 average.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> According to Rubiks Fandom, the unofficial world record for 1x1 is 0.02 seconds.
> I beat that today on cstimer with 0.007.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-29
> ...


dang you are fast at 1x1. race to sub 0.007 average?


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> dang you are fast at 1x1. race to sub 0.007 average?


Yeah sure. I have ao5 0.008 and ao12 0.008 as well. 
And I got really lucky on this scramble, it was really easy CFOP skip.
Finally a 0.006.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-29
single: 0.006

Time List:
1. 0.006 y' x' y2 x2 y' z' x' z' y x z' x y z2 y2 x' z' y' z y2 x y2 x y x'


----------



## gsingh (Apr 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yeah sure. I have ao5 0.008 and ao12 0.008 as well.
> And I got really lucky on this scramble, it was really easy CFOP skip.
> Finally a 0.006.
> 
> ...


what 1x1 do you use?


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what 1x1 do you use?


I use a 1x1 I made myself. It's a light metal cuboid with stickers I put on it. The turning is extremely smooth and fast, and the corner cutting (positive and reverse) can reach up to 360 degrees.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I use a 1x1 I made myself. It's a light metal cuboid with stickers I put on it. The turning is extremely smooth and fast, and the corner cutting (positive and reverse) can reach up to 360 degrees.


nice. i use a dayan transparent 1x1. its set up with weight 5 in the core and mystic, weight 3, and dnm-37 on the peices
it has some catching problems, but i use it because i love the smooth feel. its very quiet.


----------



## ShortStuff (Apr 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> FIRST SUB-10 AO5!!!
> A lot of lucky solves, and the crosses are mainly pretty easy so I could predict the next pair.
> I'm not sure when I will actually be sub-10 though, might take a few months.
> This average was mainly due to luck.
> ...


Dang that's fast, my best AO5 is 27.892
I know Beginner F2L, BrOLL, And 5 PLL algs
Can you help me know what I should know next
And where should I buy my cubes from/what is the best under $30 3x3
As I currently main a Qiyi Carbon Fibre, Non Magnetic cube that I got as a Bday Present


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> So guys, my three main goals are to get sub-10 3x3, sub-1 4x4, and sub-3 2x2. Can you guys take the poll on which is harder to reach, or do you guys have any suggestions on which goal I should go for first?


Definitely sub-10 3x3, as that's what I'm currently trying to achieve. Sub-1 4x4 is easy, I don't have a good cube and I'm sub-1; I have no experience with 2x2 so I cant speak for that.


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I learnt yau already, but I'm slow at making the first three pairs and the last 4 centers. I average slower on yau than redux lol.


I assume you have a good cube
-Learn Half Centres
-Watch a lot of J-Perm
-Practice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I learnt yau already, but I'm slow at making the first three pairs and the last 4 centers. I average slower on yau than redux lol.


I doo a mix of both. I do redux centers, then finish a cross, pair edges using 323 and then do 3x3 stage. Works better for me


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

Today is the end of my first month on speedsolving.com!! Thank you guys so much for the suggestions and help you guys gave me  love you guys 

I have already improved a second on my average from 14 to low 13.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

Hooray! Another sub-10 with _another _Jb perm at the end.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-30
single: 9.602

Time List:
1. 9.602 R' B D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 B' D B' F2 R' B' L B D'

all my pbs seem to have a jb perm


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 1, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> Dang that's fast, my best AO5 is 27.892
> I know Beginner F2L, BrOLL, And 5 PLL algs
> Can you help me know what I should know next
> And where should I buy my cubes from/what is the best under $30 3x3
> As I currently main a Qiyi Carbon Fibre, Non Magnetic cube that I got as a Bday Present


brOLL is a prank and if you know that you should learn something like 2look oll


----------



## hyn (May 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> brOLL is a prank and if you know that you should learn something like 2look oll


What's brOLL?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 1, 2022)

hydynn said:


> What's brOLL?


the slowest oll system ever


----------



## Imsoosm (May 1, 2022)

I just solved a LL case with the OOPS method.
I did a wrong OLL, did another OLL, and got a PLL skip.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 1, 2022)

I restarted my 3x3 times session as my cstimer was wiped, and this is how I will measure whether I am sub-10 or not from now on:
I currently have 6 sub-10 in a 70 solve session, so that's about 8% of total solves. I will consider myself to be sub-10 when 75%+ of solves in a session are sub-10.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I restarted my 3x3 times session as my cstimer was wiped, and this is how I will measure whether I am sub-10 or not from now on:
> I currently have 6 sub-10 in a 70 solve session, so that's about 8% of total solves. I will consider myself to be sub-10 when 75%+ of solves in a session are sub-10.


75% of my solves are sub 20. rest are not


----------



## Imsoosm (May 1, 2022)

First sub-2 ao5!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-01
avg of 5: 1.999

Time List:
1. (2.880) R U F2 R' F U F2 U2 F'
2. (1.174) U R' F' U' F2 U' R U2 R
3. 1.768 U' F U F2 R2 F' R2 F U
4. 2.175 F R U F' U2 F R U2 R'
5. 2.055 U R' U2 R' U' R U' F2 U

This is kinda embarrassing... 1.999

Edit:
NO WAIT EVEN BETTER:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-01
avg of 5: 1.666

Time List:
1. 1.174 U R' F' U' F2 U' R U2 R 
2. 1.768 U' F U F2 R2 F' R2 F U 
3. (2.175) F R U F' U2 F R U2 R' 
4. 2.055 U R' U2 R' U' R U' F2 U 
5. (0.900) F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2

I one-looked that 0.9 and now for some random reason my ao5 is lower than my mo3


----------



## Imsoosm (May 1, 2022)

I'll do recons for the last six solves:

1. (2.880) R U F2 R' F U F2 U2 F' 
x z' U' R' U2 R' // layer
F U R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' U' // CLL

2. 1.174 U R' F' U' F2 U' R U2 R (one of the easier EG-1 algs that I randomly decided to memorize because it was very easy)
z R' F R2 U' R' y' U R U R' U' // EG-1

3. 1.768 U' F U F2 R2 F' R2 F U
x' y2 U2 R' U' R U L' U L // layer
R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // CLL

4. 2.175 F R U F' U2 F R U2 R'
y2 R U F' R' U2 R' U R U' R' // layer
U R U R' U R U2 R' U// CLL

5. 2.055 U R' U2 R' U' R U' F2 U
x y' R2 U R U' R' U R // layer
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // CLL

6. (0.900) F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 (I was going for yellow or white but then saw the 2 move blue layer)
z y' U' R' // layer
U' R U' R' F R' F' R U' // CLL

I'm probably not going to get this kind of average again until I learn full eg


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-02
single: 2.000

Time List:
1. 2.000 R F R' F U' R F R2 F'

wow... very exact times


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

Bruh 1.264
I was NOT expecting that LL skip so I hesitated for a while 

F' R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2
y2 z2 // inspection
F2 U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U // layer + LL skip


----------



## Garf (May 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> First sub-2 ao5!!!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-01
> avg of 5: 1.999
> ...








Records | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




Bruh 1.264: hey, good luck with your NR, man! You are really close to it.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Records | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...
> ...


Comps aren't opening here soon, but I plan to learn full EG before September. 
And IF I get a four mover in a comp... I need to start practicing four movers...


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

0.617 F U' R2 F R F2 U R U'
Nearly a four mover... but not quite.
x y F' U2 L' U L U'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

Darn it, a failed 0.963... I thought it was one of the easy EG-1 algs I know, and the colors are almost exactly the same, but the one I know is Pi and the one I failed is H. Here's the scramble:
U F' U R2 F2 U F' U' F


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

13.02 tps 2x2 solve!!!
U' R U2 R' F U2 F' U' F2 U'
y' R' // face
F R U R' U' F' // i don't know this CLL haha
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // j perm
22 moves in 1.689 sec


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

A scramble to prove that people can get sub-2 with Ortega:
U2 F' R U' R2 U R' F2 R
y' x' U' L' // orient both layers
R U' R F2 R' U R' // permute both layers
1.708 sec with ortega


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

Fourth sub-1 today: 0.683 (8 mover! On computer though)
U' F R2 F R' U F R' U2
L2 U' L U' L' U L U' // solve

This scramble is only one move off from a scramble that I used to practice... I randomly scrambled the cube in about 8 steps, then try to solve it in 8 steps. This scramble is one of them.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Fourth sub-1 today: 0.683 (8 mover! On computer though)
> U' F R2 F R' U F R' U2
> L2 U' L U' L' U L U' // solve
> 
> This scramble is only one move off from a scramble that I used to practice... I randomly scrambled the cube in about 8 steps, then try to solve it in 8 steps. This scramble is one of them.


Wow CP skip great for 2x2 OH(???)


----------



## Imsoosm (May 3, 2022)

I did almost 300 2x2 solves yesterday (285), and out of those solves, I got 38 sub-2 solves - 34 sub-2 and 4 sub-1. I'm going to drill some 3x3 today, stop 2x2 for a while (even though I _still_ didn't get that four mover).


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What's CP skip again... I forgot


CP = corner permutation
CP Skip = CP already solved
CP Solved (w/ a 1x2 block) = 2 gen solve


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

tried that scram, got 2.64 (for ur 1.689)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Did you do it the same way I did?


Same first layer but cll


----------



## Imsoosm (May 3, 2022)

I know I said that I was going to stop 2x2 for a while (at least a day), but I couldn't help myself. ;-;
R F R2 F2 R' F U2 R2 U' 0.793
z2 // inspection
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 // solve 
I did U2 at the start because I could see that it would give me a bar on the back and it might skip OLL, but it also skipped PLL too.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 3, 2022)

quack


Spoiler: Oh sorry I forgot not everyone here is a duck



Keep improving and never look back in anger!


----------



## Imsoosm (May 4, 2022)

7.734 fullstep!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-04
single: 7.734

Time List:
1. 7.734 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R B L' D2 U' R2 F D L F U B' U2

Recon:
z2 y // inspection
R' u L F2 R' U' R u' // x-cross (getting better at look-ahead in inspection! There was a pseudo pair in the back but I didn't see it though)
R U2 R' U R U' R' // second pair
y' R U' R' U D R U' R' D' // third pair
U R U R' // fourth pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL


----------



## Imsoosm (May 5, 2022)

Sub-10 virtual single!!!
Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Imsoosm (May 5, 2022)

I've been actively cubing for over four years and only now do I realize that the color scheme of the cube in the WCA logo is wrong.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 5, 2022)

BRUH
0.590 6 Mover!!!!!!
R' U' R2 U' F' R U R2 F'

z2 y // inspection
L2 U L' U' L U // solve

The solution on white is the exact same solution on orange, but I hate U2 moves so I swtiched to orange.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 5, 2022)

thats nice my pb is 1.29 on 8 mover or something


----------



## Imsoosm (May 5, 2022)

I-- Wha--
8 sub-2 in a single ao12??!?!?? I am too astounded to speak...

The recons for all the sub-2 solves are in the ao12



Spoiler: PB ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-05
avg of 5: 1.560

Time List:
1. 1.498 U F' R' F U' F2 U F' R'
2. 1.547 U R U2 R' U F' U2 F U'
3. (2.581) F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R2
4. 1.635 F2 U' R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
5. (1.364) U F2 U' R2 U R F' U2 R





Spoiler: PB ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-05
avg of 12: 1.917

Time List:
1. (0.590) R' U' R2 U' F' R U R2 F' 

z2 y L2 U L' U' L U

2. 2.738 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 F U2 R2
3. 1.997 R' U F' R2 U R F' R' U2 

z R U R2 U R U' R' U R / F R U R' U' F'U'

4. 2.239 U R U R' U2 R' U R U'
5. (3.252) R' U F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
6. 1.810 R U' R2 U2 F U' R U F' R' 

y U' R' U R' U' R / R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U

7. 1.760 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F U' F2 

y' z2 R' U R' U' R U R' / F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U

8. 1.498 U F' R' F U' F2 U F' R' 

y2 U2 R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

9. 1.547 U R U2 R' U F' U2 F U' 

y' U R' U2 R U R' U' R / F R U' R' U R U R' F' U'

10. 2.564 F' U R' U R2 U R2 U R'
11. 1.635 F2 U' R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U' 

x2 y L' U' L U / R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

12. 1.364 U F2 U' R2 U R F' U2 R 

z' U' R' U / R U2 R' U' R U' R' U


----------



## fortissim2 (May 5, 2022)

Impressive singles for your average, holy crap! I average like low 11 on 3x3 and I've only gotten 5 sub 7s in around 5000-6000 solves.
Any advice on getting lucky on 2x2 btw


----------



## bulkocuber (May 5, 2022)

fortissim2 said:


> Any advice on getting lucky on 2x2 btw


Having more ways to get lucky, which means learning a lot of algs.


----------



## Timona (May 5, 2022)

fortissim2 said:


> Impressive singles for your average, holy crap! I average like low 11 on 3x3 and I've only gotten 5 sub 7s in around 5000-6000 solves.
> Any advice on getting lucky on 2x2 btw


Learn EGO, EG1, EG2, LEG, TCLL+, TCLL-, basically every algset that exists for 2x2.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 6, 2022)

Just got a 5,41 tps virtual solve!!!
Never got a 5 tps virtual solve before


----------



## Imsoosm (May 7, 2022)

Weirdest 2x2 scramble I got from CStimer.
U' F' U F' U' F U' F U


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Weirdest 2x2 scramble I got from CStimer.
> U' F' U F' U' F U' F U


CPline skip again good for 2x2 OH part 2??


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Weirdest 2x2 scramble I got from CStimer.
> U' F' U F' U' F U' F U


I got an RF gen scram before


----------



## bulkocuber (May 7, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> I got an RF gen scram before


WE DON'T CARE


pls don't kill me


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 7, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> WE DON'T CARE
> 
> 
> pls don't kill me


killing bulkocuber mode activated


----------



## Imsoosm (May 7, 2022)

Two more sub-1 solves today!!

0.950
R U R U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 
z' y' R2 F2 U2 y' R U' R' U' // solve

The next one is my new PB:

0.512
R' F2 R U' F2 U2 F2 U2 F' 
x' z U R2 U' R' U' // solve

Still waiting for that four mover....


----------



## Timona (May 7, 2022)

Gb, I use the same one cus it's fast, maybe look up how to do it regripless
Nb, R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R, I use this one, but people say this one is faster: r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F', i just havent had time to learn it
Jb, y2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> Gb, I use the same one cus it's fast
> Nb, R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R, I use this one, but people say this one is faster: r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F', i just havent had time to learn it
> Jb, y2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x'


Thanks!!!


----------



## Timona (May 7, 2022)

In what order did you learn CLL?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> In what order did you learn CLL?


I'm not even done with full CLL yet. I learn it randomly, sometimes during untimed solves if I come across a case I don't know, I just learn it. Sometimes I experiment and make my own algs.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 7, 2022)

Gb: I either do the way that you (@Imsoosm) do it or I sometimes do it with the wide U moves: (hold headlights in the back): F' U' F R2 u R' U RU' R U' R2
Nb: I do it the way that @Timona does it: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R 
Ja: either:
y2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x
or 
(HOLD SOLVED SIDE ON FRONT) R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Can anyone give me some good algs for these PLLs?
> -Gb perm, I'm using R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D but it seems to have regrips
> -Nb perm, I'm using leftie Na
> -Ja perm, I'm using leftie Jb


For Gb: same one, watch J perm's PLL vid it has the fingertricks for it if you can't make it regripless
Nb: r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F' it's regripless
Ja: (headlights on left) x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 (B/B'/B2 w/ right hand for AUF) also regripless after the starting regrip.


----------



## bulkocuber (May 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Gb: I either do the way that you (@Imsoosm) do it or I sometimes do it with the wide U moves: (hold headlights in the back): F' U' F R2 u R' U RU' R U' R2


Or you can do it the cooler way, 

R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 

Block on the right


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 7, 2022)

I sometimes do that too.... it's really fast


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> In what order did you learn CLL?


i know cll so i'll reply.

H, Pi, U, T, L, Sune, Antisune


----------



## Imsoosm (May 8, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the algs you gave me!!!


----------



## Imsoosm (May 8, 2022)

Is there a way on CStimer to check how many sub-x solves you have?


----------



## gsingh (May 8, 2022)

you can go to the tools thing at the bottom and click time distribution 
it looks like this


----------



## Imsoosm (May 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> you can go to the tools thing at the bottom and click time distribution
> it looks like this
> View attachment 19248


What do the numbers on the right mean?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 8, 2022)

This has become a daily thing...
A layer skip...
F' U R2 F' U2 F' R2 F R2 U'
0.721
z y' U' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' U


----------



## Imsoosm (May 8, 2022)

BRUH WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY CSTIMER
0.774 R2 F2 R' U' F U2 F' U R'
J PERM????????
That's 2 sub-1 solves in a row


----------



## fortissim2 (May 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> BRUH WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY CSTIMER
> 0.774 R2 F2 R' U' F U2 F' U R'
> J PERM????????
> That's 2 sub-1 solves in a row


I'm literally so jealous right now. Congrats though


----------



## Imsoosm (May 8, 2022)

fortissim2 said:


> I'm literally so jealous right now. Congrats though


Considering I'm doing 100 solves per day lol


----------



## Timona (May 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Considering I'm doing 100 solves per day lol


100?? Just 100?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> 100?? Just 100?


I have lots of homework so I don't have time to cube every day.
Those days when I can I usually do 100 solves, if it's weekends or I have a lot of time I would do more than 100.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 9, 2022)

I just got 2 PLL skips in a row during virtual solving


----------



## Imsoosm (May 10, 2022)

5.23 tps virtual solve!
Global average: 16.833 (416 solves, 6 DNF)
152 sub-16 solves
mo3 pb 12.683
ao5 pb 13.515
ao12 pb 14.539
ao25 pb 14.948


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 10, 2022)

What is WB? (UWR)


----------



## gsingh (May 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> What is WB? (UWR)


WB=World Best
UWR=Unofficial World Record

EDIT: oh, you meant the uwr for virtual cube didnt you. if thats the case then the single is 3.76 and ao5 is 5.50.


----------



## PiKeeper (May 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> What is WB? (UWR)


2.65 single and 5.04 ao5


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> What is WB? (UWR)


It's basically the world fastest except it was not done at an official competition.

Edit:
nevermind you were talking about virtual world best. 
I'm pretty sure Dylan Miller had a 4.96 ao5 before? I think I saw a video of it


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

New virtual PBs!!
Most solves are now 4.xx tps, very rarely 5 tps, sometimes slow F2L 3 tps



Spoiler: mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-11
mean of 3: 12.483

Time List:
1. 12.647 L' F2 R L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' D R' B' L2 R
2. 12.306 U2 R D' B2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R D U2 F D F
3. 12.496 D L' U L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R D R D' U' L





Spoiler: Sub-13 ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-11
avg of 5: 12.679

Time List:
1. 11.929 U B' R2 F2 L D R D2 B' L2 F2 D R2 U B2 U D2 R2 F2 D2
2. (14.585) D' R L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 F D2 L F R D U' B'
3. 13.091 U2 L' U R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B D F2 R U' B' F'
4. (11.733) D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L U2 R' F L' B' R B D' B'
5. 13.017 B' R U2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U F2 B' R2 D F L' D B D2





Spoiler: Sub-13.5 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-11
avg of 12: 13.231

Time List:
1. 12.496 D L' U L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R D R D' U' L
2. 13.767 R' F' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 B F2 R' B' L
3. 13.922 R' F' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F D R F R F2
4. 14.517 D B' L2 U2 F R' F D B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 L'
5. (11.542) R F2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' F D' L' U2 F2 U B' D2 R'
6. 12.904 R F D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R B R2 F2 D R' U' F
7. (14.779) F B2 L U' D2 L' F' R' L' D' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U2
8. 13.364 F' D2 R B2 F2 U2 R' D2 R F2 U2 R B2 F L D2 F' R U L2 R
9. 11.929 U B' R2 F2 L D R D2 B' L2 F2 D R2 U B2 U D2 R2 F2 D2
10. 14.585 D' R L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 F D2 L F R D U' B'
11. 13.091 U2 L' U R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B D F2 R U' B' F'
12. 11.733 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L U2 R' F L' B' R B D' B'





Spoiler: Sub-14 ao25



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-11
avg of 25: 13.882

Time List:
1. 13.984 F' L' B' R F2 R2 D' R' U2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 
2. 13.573 B R' F2 U2 B' U R' D' F' B2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 
3. 14.769 U' B R2 D' L U' D' R2 B R' F2 L F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R L2 D2 
4. 14.852 R D2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 F U F L' D' L D2 U2 L' 
5. 12.248 B2 U' B2 D2 F D2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L U' F' D B' U2 L2 F 
6. (17.690) L U2 L2 F U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 D U F R' U B L' R2 
7. (17.847) L U' B R2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 F2 R' D B' U' R' F' R 
8. 17.492 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' L' R' U2 B' U2 B' F' D2 
9. 15.459 R' B' D' B2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' B D' B2 F U B 
10. 15.817 R2 B R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F L2 B2 U2 L U' F D2 L' D F' R2 
11. 12.647 L' F2 R L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' D R' B' L2 R 
12. 12.306 U2 R D' B2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R D U2 F D F 
13. 12.496 D L' U L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R D R D' U' L 
14. 13.767 R' F' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 B F2 R' B' L 
15. 13.922 R' F' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F D R F R F2 
16. 14.517 D B' L2 U2 F R' F D B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 L' 
17. (11.542) R F2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' F D' L' U2 F2 U B' D2 R' 
18. 12.904 R F D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R B R2 F2 D R' U' F 
19. 14.779 F B2 L U' D2 L' F' R' L' D' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U2 
20. 13.364 F' D2 R B2 F2 U2 R' D2 R F2 U2 R B2 F L D2 F' R U L2 R 
21. 11.929 U B' R2 F2 L D R D2 B' L2 F2 D R2 U B2 U D2 R2 F2 D2 
22. 14.585 D' R L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 F D2 L F R D U' B' 
23. 13.091 U2 L' U R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B D F2 R U' B' F' 
24. (11.733) D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L U2 R' F L' B' R B D' B' 
25. 13.017 B' R U2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U F2 B' R2 D F L' D B D2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

New Virtual single PB!!
9.466 L' U' F U' D' B2 L' F' R U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 B L2 F R2 F2 U2
Look-ahead was insane and OLL and PLL were both very easy ones. 5.16 tps too!

Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Averaging globally mid 16


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 11, 2022)

Lol what happens when your virtual pb is faster than your real pb...


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Lol what happens when your virtual pb is faster than your real pb...


Nah it's not
Real PB is 5.xxx (i forgot) with LL skip

Also I'm wondering something: if I'm sub-10 on virtual, does that mean I'm sub-10 on real 3x3 too? or is it just how fast I can smash my keyboard...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> with LL skip


In over 10000 solves I haven't got LL skip I feel so unlucky...


----------



## Imsoosm (May 11, 2022)

You will get an LL skip solve on your 15552th solve...

yes I am a duck who can see into the future


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

I have made the decision. 
I will learn full CLL.


----------



## Timona (May 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I have made the decision.
> I will learn full CLL.


Might as well learn full EG while you're at it


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> Might as well learn full EG while you're at it


That will take a bit of time...
I'll learn it after I learn the rest of OLL I didn't memorize due to laziness
I didn't memorize knight moves and a dot and 2 lines


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

2x2 PB!!!
A five mover that is one-lookable by my standards (got this two days ago but i forgot to post)

0.324 R' F' U F U R F' R' U' (Not that this is _that _fast... I can sub-0.2 four mover on laptop)

Right after this solve was another 6 mover with 0.713
F' U F U' R F2 U F2 R'


----------



## gsingh (May 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 2x2 PB!!!
> A five mover that is one-lookable by my standards (got this two days ago but i forgot to post)
> 
> 0.324 R' F' U F U R F' R' U' (Not that this is _that _fast... I can sub-0.2 four mover on laptop)
> ...


i have never gotten a 4 mover or a 5 mover
i have 1 six mover which is my pb i think its like .66


----------



## Imsoosm (May 13, 2022)

I just got a 16 tps solve that was one looked...

F' U2 F R' U R' U' F U 1.680
so I predicted CLL, and it was a CLL i haven't memorized yet (CLL Pi 5)
I knew this case would give me a Y perm, so I didn't pause at all during the solve

z' // inspection
U' R2 // layer
F R U R' U' R U R' U' (F') // OLL
(F) R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
The F' at the ent of OLL can be cancelled

27 moves in 1.680 sec // 16.07 tps


----------



## Imsoosm (May 13, 2022)

So yesterday I did some 2x2 solves, and I got a face skip. I had to learn the EG-1 alg for it, so I did, and I got a 0.999. 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-13
single: 0.999

Time List:
1. 0.999 U R U2 R2 F' R2 F U' R
Best sub-1 ever.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I just got a 16 tps solve that was one looked...
> 
> F' U2 F R' U R' U' F U 1.680
> so I predicted CLL, and it was a CLL i haven't memorized yet (CLL Pi 5)
> ...


For that OLL I would recommend doing 

(U2) R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R 
normally, does the exact same thing in terms of CP on a 2x2 as F (double sexy) F'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 13, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> For that OLL I would recommend doing
> 
> (U2) R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R
> normally, does the exact same thing in terms of CP on a 2x2 as F (double sexy) F'


Oooh, that looks nice, thanks!
However I will keep F (double sexy) F' for CLL Pi 5 until I learn the CLL. I'll use it for other Pi cases that I don't know, because it can cancel the Y perm later nicely.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

Some 2x2 stats:



Spoiler: PB Single



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-14
single: 0.324

Time List:
1. 0.324 R' F' U F U R F' R' U'





Spoiler: PB mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-14
mean of 3: 1.190

Time List:
1. 2.543 R2 F R F' R U2 F' R' U2
2. 0.703 F' U F U' R F2 U F2 R'
3. 0.324 R' F' U F U R F' R' U'





Spoiler: PB ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-14
avg of 5: 1.560

Time List:
1. 1.498 U F' R' F U' F2 U F' R'
2. 1.547 U R U2 R' U F' U2 F U'
3. (2.581) F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R2
4. 1.635 F2 U' R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
5. (1.364) U F2 U' R2 U R F' U2 R





Spoiler: PB ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-14
avg of 12: 1.917

Time List:
1. (0.590) R' U' R2 U' F' R U R2 F'
2. 2.738 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 F U2 R2
3. 1.997 R' U F' R2 U R F' R' U2
4. 2.239 U R U R' U2 R' U R U'
5. (3.252) R' U F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
6. 1.810 R U' R2 U2 F U' R U F' R'
7. 1.760 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F U' F2
8. 1.498 U F' R' F U' F2 U F' R'
9. 1.547 U R U2 R' U F' U2 F U'
10. 2.581 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R2
11. 1.635 F2 U' R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
12. 1.364 U F2 U' R2 U R F' U2 R





Spoiler: PB ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-14
avg of 50: 2.403

Time List:
1. 2.173 R F U R2 U F' U F R'
2. 1.532 U2 R' U' F' R2 F R2 F U'
3. 2.013 F' U' F2 R' U' F2 R' F' R'
4. 2.777 U R2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 F'
5. 2.845 F2 U2 R F2 R' U R' F R'
6. (3.862) U F U2 R2 F R F U2 R
7. 3.001 R2 U2 R F' R F' R2 F U' R
8. 3.454 F' R' U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F'
9. (0.590) R' U' R2 U' F' R U R2 F'
10. 2.738 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 F U2 R2
11. 1.997 R' U F' R2 U R F' R' U2
12. 2.239 U R U R' U2 R' U R U'
13. 3.252 R' U F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
14. 1.810 R U' R2 U2 F U' R U F' R'
15. 1.760 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F U' F2
16. 1.498 U F' R' F U' F2 U F' R'
17. 1.547 U R U2 R' U F' U2 F U'
18. 2.581 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R2
19. 1.635 F2 U' R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
20. 1.364 U F2 U' R2 U R F' U2 R
21. 2.781 R' U R' F U R' U F R2
22. 2.040 R2 U R' U F' U2 R F' R
23. 3.016 U' R2 U F2 U' R U' R F
24. 3.549 R2 F' U' R U2 F' U F U2
25. 2.886 U2 R' U' R2 F U2 F U' R'
26. 2.631 F R2 U' F U2 F' R U2 F'
27. 0.950 R U R U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2
28. 2.895 U' F' U F' U' F U' F U
29. 2.661 U' F R2 U2 F R F U F2
30. (0.512) R' F2 R U' F2 U2 F2 U2 F'
31. 2.462 F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
32. 2.110 R U F' R U2 R' F2 R' U2
33. 2.077 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F' U' R'
34. 2.421 R2 F' U' R U2 F2 R U' R2
35. (4.431) U' F2 R F' U' R U' R F2 U'
36. 3.077 R' F2 R U R2 F' U' F R' F2
37. (0.721) F' U R2 F' U2 F' R2 F R2 U'
38. 0.774 R2 F2 R' U' F U2 F' U R'
39. 2.325 R' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 F' R'
40. 2.754 U R U2 R' F2 U F U2 R2
41. 2.332 F R F' U R2 F' U' R' U'
42. 1.397 U F R' F R F' R F2 R U
43. (3.793) R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R'
44. 2.895 F R' F U' F' U' R' F2 U
45. 2.779 R F R' U' F2 R2 F' U' R2
46. 3.678 U' R2 U R F2 U2 R' F U'
47. 2.782 U R2 F2 U R' F R F2 R
48. 2.960 R' U R F' R2 U' R2 U' F'
49. 3.306 U' F' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' F'
50. 1.998 R2 U' R' F R U' F2 U' R2 F'





Spoiler: PB ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-14
avg of 100: 2.522

Time List:
1. 1.532 U2 R' U' F' R2 F R2 F U'
2. 2.013 F' U' F2 R' U' F2 R' F' R'
3. 2.777 U R2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 F'
4. 2.845 F2 U2 R F2 R' U R' F R'
5. 3.862 U F U2 R2 F R F U2 R
6. 3.001 R2 U2 R F' R F' R2 F U' R
7. 3.454 F' R' U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F'
8. (0.590) R' U' R2 U' F' R U R2 F'
9. 2.738 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 F U2 R2
10. 1.997 R' U F' R2 U R F' R' U2
11. 2.239 U R U R' U2 R' U R U'
12. 3.252 R' U F2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'
13. 1.810 R U' R2 U2 F U' R U F' R'
14. 1.760 F' R' U2 R' F R2 F U' F2
15. 1.498 U F' R' F U' F2 U F' R'
16. 1.547 U R U2 R' U F' U2 F U'
17. 2.581 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' F2 R2
18. 1.635 F2 U' R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
19. 1.364 U F2 U' R2 U R F' U2 R
20. 2.781 R' U R' F U R' U F R2
21. 2.040 R2 U R' U F' U2 R F' R
22. 3.016 U' R2 U F2 U' R U' R F
23. 3.549 R2 F' U' R U2 F' U F U2
24. 2.886 U2 R' U' R2 F U2 F U' R'
25. 2.631 F R2 U' F U2 F' R U2 F'
26. 0.950 R U R U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2
27. 2.895 U' F' U F' U' F U' F U
28. 2.661 U' F R2 U2 F R F U F2
29. (0.512) R' F2 R U' F2 U2 F2 U2 F'
30. 2.462 F' U2 R F R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
31. 2.110 R U F' R U2 R' F2 R' U2
32. 2.077 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F' U' R'
33. 2.421 R2 F' U' R U2 F2 R U' R2
34. (4.431) U' F2 R F' U' R U' R F2 U'
35. 3.077 R' F2 R U R2 F' U' F R' F2
36. (0.721) F' U R2 F' U2 F' R2 F R2 U'
37. 0.774 R2 F2 R' U' F U2 F' U R'
38. 2.325 R' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 F' R'
39. 2.754 U R U2 R' F2 U F U2 R2
40. 2.332 F R F' U R2 F' U' R' U'
41. 1.397 U F R' F R F' R F2 R U
42. 3.793 R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R'
43. 2.895 F R' F U' F' U' R' F2 U
44. 2.779 R F R' U' F2 R2 F' U' R2
45. 3.678 U' R2 U R F2 U2 R' F U'
46. 2.782 U R2 F2 U R' F R F2 R
47. 2.960 R' U R F' R2 U' R2 U' F'
48. 3.306 U' F' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' F'
49. 1.998 R2 U' R' F R U' F2 U' R2 F'
50. 2.194 F R F2 R F2 R' U F' U'
51. 2.592 R U2 R' U' R F' U F U2
52. 2.837 F U' R F' U F2 R2 U2 R'
53. 2.843 U F R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F'
54. 2.928 R2 F' U' F U2 R2 F' U' R2
55. 2.629 U' F U' F U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U'
56. 2.556 U' R' F' U F' U R2 U2 F2
57. (DNF(3.227)) U F' R F' U' F' U F2 R'
58. 0.842 R U R' F' R U F' U R'
59. 2.539 U F' U F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 R'
60. 1.933 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F2
61. 2.688 F U' F U' F U F' U2 R2
62. 2.414 R' U' F' U R2 F' R' F' R'
63. 2.531 F2 R U' F U' R F' U R
64. 3.846 U R' F' R2 F' R2 F U2 F2
65. 2.702 R F' R' U' F U R2 U' F
66. 2.623 U2 R2 F' R' U2 F U' R2 U'
67. 1.946 U' F2 R' F U2 F' R' U' F2
68. 1.419 F' U2 R2 F' R F R2 U2 R2
69. 2.451 F R2 F' U2 R2 F R U F'
70. (3.994) R2 F' U R' U' F2 U' R F
71. 1.959 F R2 F' U' R U2 F' U F
72. 2.543 R2 F R F' R U2 F' R' U2
73. (0.703) F' U F U' R F2 U F2 R'
74. (0.324) R' F' U F U R F' R' U'
75. 3.957 U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U F2
76. 3.248 R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' F' U'
77. 2.773 U' R2 F2 R U F2 U R' U
78. 2.204 U2 R' F' U F' R2 U F' U' F'
79. 3.015 F' U F2 U' F R2 U R U'
80. 3.168 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F R U' R2
81. 1.708 U2 R2 U' F U F' R F' U'
82. (DNF(3.703)) F' U F R2 F' R F' U2 R2
83. 2.381 F' R F2 R U2 R U' R2 U R'
84. (4.374) U F' U' R' F R2 U2 F U2
85. 3.430 U R F2 R' F2 R U R2 U2
86. 2.725 F R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' R2
87. 2.741 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F' U' F' U2
88. 3.033 R' U F2 U F' U F' U2 F
89. 3.663 F U F' R2 F U' F2 R' U2
90. 1.795 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2
91. 1.820 U R2 U F' U R2 F' R2 F U'
92. 2.131 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' F R'
93. 2.620 R2 U R' U2 R' F2 R' U F'
94. 2.230 R U F U F2 R' F R2 F2 U2
95. 3.617 R F U2 F R2 F U' F R2 U2
96. 2.310 U' F' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R U
97. 3.197 U R' F' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R'
98. 2.241 F' R U' F R' U F' U R'
99. 3.078 U' R2 U' F' R2 U F R2 F
100. 1.679 F' U2 R2 U R2 U2 F R2 U'





Spoiler: Session Mean



2.769


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

A really nice ao12 with 4 sub-10 solves.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-14
avg of 12: 11.206

Time List:
1. 11.705 R2 U D' L D F R B2 D F L2 F U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 L2
2. 12.586 R B2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 L2 U' F L D B' L U2 L2 B'
3. 10.778 U2 R' L D R2 D R' B' F2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L' B2 U'
4. (12.730) F U2 B R' D2 R U2 L F2 L F2 R' D2 B2 F' R2 U2 B U' L2 F2
5. (9.551) R F' U R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R' F' L2 R' B2 L F' R
6. 9.786 B2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 U F2 U' R B2 U F' D' L B2 L B
7. 12.191 R2 F2 L2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F L' D2 F' L' B' D R B' U F'
8. 9.597 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 R' U F' D B' L2 D F2 L
9. 9.808 U2 F L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' R' D2 B' R2 D R'
10. 11.589 L B R2 B R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 F' R' U F2 D' F2 D' R'
11. 12.639 U2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 U' F U' R2 F' R B2
12. 11.385 L' U B2 R D R' D' B D' L' D2 B2 R B2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 B2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

8.768D U F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U B' L2 U' L' D F2 U L2 D2
Greatest and easiest x-cross ever!! I actually did the x-cross I planned wrong because I forgot about the R move at the end, but then it gave me a lot of easy F2L so it was rotationless!
Also I'm getting sub-10 a bit frequently now


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

Dude just look at the scramble. Got a 1.417 (2 move face + Y perm)


----------



## bulkocuber (May 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> A really nice ao12 with 4 sub-9 solves.
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-14
> avg of 12: 11.206
> 
> ...


So many sub-9s...


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

I think he either meant 9's or sub-10's.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

Dang, I keep minusing one to the supposed sub-X... Edited it now
Just this morning I was supposed to be saying sub-5 but I said sub-4


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

Also, kinda off-topic, but u can do events for the May online comp now, Imsoosm.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Also, kinda off-topic, but u can do events for the May online comp now, Imsoosm.


yessir 
but wait i can't upload video for finals cuz i can't use youtube or twitch or any of that stuff


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> View attachment 19316
> Dude just look at the scramble. Got a 1.417 (2 move face + Y perm)


Nearly HTR scramble lol (not HTR because diag CP)


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> yessir
> but wait i can't upload video for finals cuz i can't use youtube or twitch or any of that stuff


ok
ill make an exception for u cuz u cant


----------



## Timona (May 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> yessir
> but wait i can't upload video for finals cuz i can't use youtube or twitch or any of that stuff


Are you from China?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> New Virtual single PB!!
> 9.466 L' U' F U' D' B2 L' F' R U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 B L2 F R2 F2 U2
> Look-ahead was insane and OLL and PLL were both very easy ones. 5.16 tps too!
> 
> ...


@Imsoosm you might want to learn this trick, instead of breaking up the free pair when you do that insert, you can multislot it like this
https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=z2_y-_/..._D-_B2_L-_F-_R_U2_D2_F2_U2_D2_B_L2_F_R2_F2_U2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> @Imsoosm you might want to learn this trick, instead of breaking up the free pair when you do that insert, you can multislot it like this
> https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=z2_y-_//_inspection R-_U2_R-_F_//_cross U2_R-_U_R_//_first_pair y-_U-_R_U-_R-_U2_R_U-_R-_//_second_pair L-_U2_L_U-_L-_U_L_//_third_pair_ U_R-_U2_R_U_R-_U-_R_//_fourth_pair U-_F_R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_F-_//_OLL R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_//_PLL&setup=L-_U-_F_U-_D-_B2_L-_F-_R_U2_D2_F2_U2_D2_B_L2_F_R2_F2_U2


Thanks! During that solve, I actually did see that free pair, but a little later so I was already turning other moves. I didn't want to waste time to undo the moves before. I'll use this in future solves if I get that though.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> Are you from China?


yea I'm living in shanghai rn but my nationality is new zealand


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

Three sub-1 solves today!! 
0.765, 0.854, 0.838
1. F' U' R F' U' F U F' R (baseballjello67's comp scram) I won't give out the solve of this one, because then other people might use my solution and get good times. This scram is really easy though!

2. U2 R' F U' R2 U' R F' R'
F U R2 U R U // solve

3. U' R' U' R2 F' U F' R U2
F U L' U' L U2 // solve

Yesterday night I also got a great scram, it's cancelled into one of the EG-1 cases I know. The fingertricks are really good too.
R F' R' U F R' U' F U
z R' F' R U R' U' R U R' // solve in 0.510 sec


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

All right, cstimer is definitely hacked. It keeps giving me OLL and LL skips.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-15
avg of 5: 1.492

Time List:
1. 1.468 U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F'
2. (1.819) F R F2 R' F' R F R U'
3. 1.552 F2 U' R' U2 F' U' F' R' U2
4. 1.457 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 F' U' F'
5. (0.987) F' U' F' R U' R2 U R' F'

1. 1.468 U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U2
y2 U2 R U R'
U' R U' R' F R' F' R U2

2. (1.819) F R F2 R' F' R F R U'
z' y' F R U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R'

3. 1.552 F2 U' R' U2 F' U' F' R' U2
y U L' U L
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

4. 1.457 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 F' U' F'
y x' F U R2 x U R U' R' U R U'

5. (0.987) F' U' F' R U' R2 U R' F' originally wanted to go for green but found out that yellow has a nicer transition
x z' U' R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

I'm finally better than Max in one event...


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

See, this thing just keeps spitting OLL skips out.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-15
single: 1.254

Time List:
1. 1.254 U F2 U' F R' U R U' R (green)


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

Stop it. Get some help. 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-15
single: 1.796

Time List:
1. 1.796 R U F U' F2 U F U2 R
y' x' F R U R' U2 R U R' U' R 
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
More OLL skips...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Some 2x2 stats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine your pb single being beyyer than Zayn Khanani's


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Imagine your pb single being beyyer than Zayn Khanani's


Zayn's is 0.314 with a stackmat so I'm much slower (mine is 0.324 with laptop)


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

Anyone have any algs for the four knight moves? Also two of the awkward shapes (not sune+ F sexy F')?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

I think this is highest tps virtual solve
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-16
single: 11.596

Time List:
1. 11.596 D2 R' L' U D R' D' B L2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 U F2 L'
5.6 tps

Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

At long last, I have reached it. Sub-16 global on virtual cube.
Averaging globally 15.999 on virtual cube. Took me 903/914 solves to get there...


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

PLEASE STOP CSTIMER
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-16
single: 1.858

Time List:
1. 1.858 R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U F2 R2 (yellow face, 4 moves)
4 mover face, OLL skip, Y perm... again


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-16
single: 0.684

Time List:
1. 0.684 U' F2 U' F R2 F' R2 U R2

One of the EG-1s I know!!!

x z' F // face
U2 R' F R2 U' R2 F R U' // EG-1


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-16
single: 0.987

Time List:
1. 0.987 F R2 U' F' R' F2 U F' R2
Another LL skip!! This is my second 0.987 solve in my session lol
z' y F U2 R' U2 R' U R U'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

eeee another sub-10
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-16
single: 9.954

Time List:
1. 9.954 R D2 B D' B R B F2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 U' B2 U' R2 B' L2
Got an A perm for PLL and had some lockups but still a sub-10


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

New 2x2 PB, this time a 6 mover! And second sub-0.5!! (one solution is 5 mover, but it had U2 so I thought it would be slower than the 6 mover)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-16
single: 0.313

Time List:
1. 0.313 F R U F2 U' F2 R' F2 R' (originally went for orange but changed to white)
z2 L U' L' U L U

Orange layer would be:
z' U2 R U R' U'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

New virtual PB and new tps PB!!
First sub-9 ever on virtual 3x3! (As of now, I only have 3 sub-10s)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-17
single: 8.981

Time List:
1. 8.981 R' D2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 F L2 F' L U R2 F2 R' D (52 stm, 5.79 tps)

Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

Why's my virtual cube broken D:
4x4 parity

Edit:
Oh lmfao I did my cross wrong


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> View attachment 19327
> Why's my virtual cube broken D:
> 4x4 parity
> 
> ...


Fun fact: If this ever happens, put the 2 on the top at back left and the 2 on the bottom at front right and do:
S' M' U M U2 S
To swap them.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Fun fact: If this ever happens, put the 2 on the top at back left and the 2 on the bottom at front right and do:
> S' M' U M U2 S
> To swap them.


I've seen this from a Jperm video on what to do if you did your cross wrong. But CStimer doesn't let me do S moves, and I was too lazy to rotate to do M and then rotate back


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

Bruh
I was looking through the weekly comp results 
and

3x3 Multipe Blindfolded
5/5 2:51 sigalig

5 cubes MBLD sub-3 minutes???


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

1000 virtual solves!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

How do you turn virtual cube (like what key for what turn?)


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Bruh
> I was looking through the weekly comp results
> and
> 
> ...


Kinda sus ngl.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Kinda sus ngl.


sigalig is world class dude. He's Graham Siggins, the person who holds MBLD world record, 59/60 in 59:44 if I remember correctly.


baseballjello67 said:


> How do you turn virtual cube (like what key for what turn?)


If you go to the about page (hover over the cstimer logo), scroll down to keyboard shortcuts, there is a list of all the keys you can use (don
t worry if you are slow and unfamiliar with the keys first, when I first started solving virtual cubes, I the timer page and the keys page open at the same time). I will also list them here (the keys I use most commonly in my solves).

A-y'
;-y
Q-z'
P-z
W-B
O-B'
L-D'
S-D
I-R
K-R'
U-r
M-r'
J-U
F-U'
H-F
G-F'
E-L'
D-L
5-M
.-M'


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

Can you change the keyboard shortcuts?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Can you change the keyboard shortcuts?


I'm not sure about that, I've seen V Achyuthan's virtual cube progression thread and abunickabhi was asking him about having a custom keymap, but V Achyuthan says he doesn't because he doesn't know how to change the keys. I'm supposing you can, but I don't know how or where to change it.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

First real solve (still having to look at my screenshot of the key map:

8:29.63
110 moves
0.21 TPS

I normally average 12.5


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> First real solve (still having to look at my screenshot of the key map:
> 
> 8:29.63
> 110 moves
> ...


My first solve took me 3:32 minutes
As you do more and more solves you'll be much faster.
I've done virtual cubes for a little over a month now and I'm averaging 15.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

Changed my color scheme to #4 because I think this gives a better visual while solving. Also times are slowly dropping. (bad thing about this color scheme is you can't see the tools words, but grey = single, red = ao5, and blue = ao12)


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> View attachment 19331
> Changed my color scheme to #4 because I think this gives a better visual while solving. Also times are slowly dropping. (bad thing about this color scheme is you can't see the tools words, but grey = single, red = ao5, and blue = ao12)


Try changing your font color


----------



## Imsoosm (May 18, 2022)

Happiness. New Virtual PB!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-18
single: 8.728

Time List:
1. 8.728 B2 D2 B U2 B' F' U2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U F D2 R' D2 B F

Got a completely unexpected x-cross, rest of F2L were easy to look-ahead.
Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

Let's go! Another sub-10! and yet another jperm at the end
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-19
single: 9.453

Time List:
1. 9.453 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' F2 B L2 F D R' U2 L' D2 F2

Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

0.6 away from my PB
I do seem to be getting more and more sub-10 and sub-9s tho

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-19
single: 8.790

Time List:
1. 8.790 B L U' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 R2 B' U' R' D' F2 D R

Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

All right, I've finally figured out how to do OLL parity on virtual cube without messing up.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 20, 2022)

6.41 tps virtual solve 
First 6 tps! I've been getting 5 tps more and more frequently right now, expecially after I do some 4x4 solves and 3x3 just looks super easy to me.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20
single: 9.039

Time List:
1. 9.039 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 R B F D B R2 D' F' D'

Recon


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

Got this yesterday but I was kinda sleepy so didn't post it.
R F' R' F R' F2 R2 F' R 0.955
Orange gives a two move face, and it's an EG-1 I memorized.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-16
> single: 0.684
> 
> Time List:
> ...



the one i taught u


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

Right. So CStimer just spit me like 6 scrambles (in a single ao12) that has a permuted "V", one layer skip, and 5 scrams with 1x1x2 bars. PLS STOPPP


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Right. So CStimer just spit me like 6 scrambles (in a single ao12) that has a permuted "V", one layer skip, and 5 scrams with 1x1x2 bars. PLS STOPPP


Thats nice actually


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

Got another layer skip, super easy 5 move CLL
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-22
single: 0.345

Time List:
1. 0.345 U' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U'

The way I do this case (assuming there's a layer skip, if it doesn't I would do double antisune) is do y' z2, and then with your right thumb at front and your right index finger at the back, do R2' D2 R [with right index] D2' R2. Completely regripless. And the R in the middle can also be done with R' (with left index finger), but in this case I could predict the AUF so I used R.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

*_woaj_*
18.27 tps 2x2 solve

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-22
single: 0.985

Time List:
1. 0.985 R2 U R' F' U R F2 R2 F'

Yellow bar was really easy for making a layer, but then I checked red and found that it would give me an OLL skip. I predicted that the J perm bar would be on the back, so I know what the AUF of the J perm would be. Total solution:

x y2 // inspection
R2 U' R' // layer + OLL skip
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

18 STM in 0.985 sec // 18.27 tps


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

What's the best way to practice color neutral? Do you just force yourself to practice crosses other than white? Or do you start first with memorizing the other colors' color schemes? And how do you know when you are completely color neutral?


----------



## Timona (May 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What's the best way to practice color neutral? Do you just force yourself to practice crosses other than white? Or do you start first with memorizing the other colors' color schemes? And how do you know when you are completely color neutral?


I'm definitely not the best at it but the way I did it, I practiced only one color for one week, should have gone even longer up to a month. Of course, your times will drop but when you see your times equaling what you average normally, then that's proof that your getting better at it. I practiced only Green for some and I can solve on Green now, somewhat decently.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

Did a virtual solve on a easy red cross scram (only 2 moves), and got mid 13. I average 14-15 so I guess this is a pretty ok solve. I'll work on harder scrambles for red as well.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

LETS GO SUB-8 VIRTUAL PB
TPS WAS INSANE, 7.17!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24
single: 7.252

Time List:
1. 7.252 R2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' F U2 R2 B2 L2 R' D' U2 F

Recon:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





I don't get it though, why are my PBs all fullstep


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> LETS GO SUB-8 VIRTUAL PB
> TPS WAS INSANE, 7.17!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24
> ...


Why is your virtual pb faster than my real pb...
ig because I haven't been doing timed solves recently but still


----------



## Imsoosm (May 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Why is your virtual pb faster than my real pb...
> ig because I haven't been doing timed solves recently but still


Well, virtual cube has some advantages and disadvantages over real cubes. 
Pros:
Easy to look ahead, can see colors anywhere on the cube, less rotations
Can do whatever fingertricks in the same time, like B and D

Cons:
Cannot execute some moves as fastly and smoothly on real. Easier to mess up, and for half turns, you need to press twice, making the move slower.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 26, 2022)

4 Sub-1 in a single ao12.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-26
avg of 12: 1.916

Time List:
1. 3.066 R F U2 R U' R2 U' F R'
2. 1.832 R U' R F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U2
3. 0.937 R F' U F2 U' R2 U R F2
4. 1.869 R2 F2 R' F2 U' F R2 F2 R2
5. 2.702 U2 R2 F' U F R2 U' F2 U' F'
6. 0.905 F' R F' R' U F' R U' F2
7. (3.523) R' U' F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' F'
8. 1.414 F R' U' F U' F R F2 U
9. 2.770 R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' R' F
10. 2.887 U F2 U' R U' F2 U' F' U'
11. (0.550) U2 F U' F2 R U2 F' R' U'
12. 0.775 U' F U' R F2 R' F R' U'

0.937 R F' U F2 U' R2 U R F2:
Used @tsmosher 's method of having a "pseudo face".
x' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R U' (cancelled into the untransform part)

0.905 F' R F' R' U F' R U' F2:
Predicted CLL.
z2 y U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2

(0.550) U2 F U' F2 R U2 F' R' U':
bruh
U R' F R2 U' R2 F R U2

0.775 U' F U' R F2 R' F R' U'
face+OLL skip. pls stop hacking cstimer
z2 R U' R F2 R' U R'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 28, 2022)

I'll try finishing As, H, and L CLL algs this weekend. I have almost no homework, so I have lots of time to learn stuff. My plan for 2x2 right now is to finish learning CLL, and start learning full EG. I don't know when I should practice one-looking though, I'll ask in the 2x2 discussion and help thread when the time comes.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 28, 2022)

So I took a break from 2x2, and did some 3x3. And I got my second ever sub-10 ao5!!!



Spoiler: Sub-10 ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-28
avg of 5: 9.956

Time List:
1. 9.879 D L' F2 R' U' F2 U' D2 F R2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F R2 D2 L' D2 
2. (9.563) R' F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U L B2 D R2 B' R2 B2 L' 
3. 9.930 R B' U2 F2 D2 F L2 B L2 D2 U2 B' U2 D R' F' D2 B' L U R2 
4. (12.163) U2 B2 L2 F' L' D L' D R F2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 
5. 10.058 B2 R F2 R U2 R' F2 L D2 R F2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 D B' D' U F2



I've been getting sub-10s a bit more frequently now, and I also got a low 6 single!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-28
single: 6.092

Time List:
1. 6.092 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 R B R' U' B L D2 R' D L'



Spoiler: Recon



y x' // inspection
F U' B' l' F R D // xx-cross (planned)
y U2 R' U R // third pair
U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' // fourth pair
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 // ZBLL (I learned this from a Juliette Sebastien OH solve)


----------



## Imsoosm (May 28, 2022)

Yes! 8 mover 0.541 (2x2)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-28
single: 0.541

Time List:
1. 0.541 R' U R U' F2 R' F R U2

Did blue face, and CLL wasn't that hard to predict. Cancelled too.

x z // inspection
(R U' R') // layer
(R U) U R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL

Full solution: R U R' U2 R' F R F'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 28, 2022)

2x2 PB single!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-28
single: 0.252

Time List:
1. 0.252 R' U F' R2 F' U F' R U2

Solution was blue w/ twisted corner in bottom right.
R U R' U' R U R'

Might work on some TCLL after I finish EG.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 2x2 PB single!!
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-28
> single: 0.252
> 
> ...


I would suggest using stack mat instead of keyboard. Personally, I don't count keyboard singles, but that is up to you


----------



## Imsoosm (May 28, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I would suggest using stack mat instead of keyboard. Personally, I don't count keyboard singles, but that is up to you


Yeah, I don't have a stackmat yet though, and I'm not in a state to buy one either

Once I do get one, I'll start new sessions and count those as PB. (I'm deciding on a Qiyi timer)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 0.937 R F' U F2 U' R2 U R F2:
> Used @tsmosher 's method of having a "pseudo face".
> x' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R U' (cancelled into the untransform part)


This is not tsmosher's method, it is called A2 and was developed by @Athefre (you can find it on his website), but it's a cool thing nonetheless


----------



## Imsoosm (May 29, 2022)

Really nice weekly comp 2x2 ao5!

and wth is the first person


----------



## Timona (May 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> and wth is the first person


Report it, obviously cheated.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Really nice weekly comp 2x2 ao5!
> View attachment 19442
> and wth is the first person


should report to mods


----------



## Timona (May 29, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> should report to mods


He did the same thing for all the events.






Weekly Competition Personal Records (Speedsolving.com)







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Imsoosm (May 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> Report it, obviously cheated.





nigelthecuber said:


> should report to mods


I think he's either already banned or deleted cuz I couldn't find his profile anymore


----------



## Timona (May 29, 2022)

I sent the link to Mike Hughey so maybe he did get banned.
This is what it looked like tho


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> I sent the link to Mike Hughey so maybe he did get banned.
> This is what it looked like tho
> 
> View attachment 19443


He does have a nice solve count though


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

Where can you practice FMC? It seems like a cool event and I'm reading the "FMC Bible" (according to @IsThatA4x4). Cstimer doesn't have FMC, so are there any timers online that do have it? Or do I just get a random 3x3 scramble and set a timer for 1 hour?

Also what LL method should I use? OLL+PLL seems to be taking too many moves.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Also what LL method should I use?


You really shouldn't use an LL method, unless there's a fast OLL and PLL skip.
Instead, during LSLL (as F2L-1 is quite a good stage to get to), you should try to simultaneously solve as many edges and corners as you can, and then be left with a skeleton, which is where you have a few pieces left to solve. Some common skeletons here are:
2 twisted corners
3 corners
4 corners
(5 corners - avoidable)
2 twisted edges
3 edges
4 edges
(Never 5 edges)
3 corners, 3 edges
2 corners, 2 edges
2 twisted corners, 3 edges
2 twisted edges, 3 corners

Where the above describes the pieces unsolved. Once you have a skeleton, go through the solution up to that point and perform insertions to solve the cube (you can read about that). Generally, you would use commutators for insertions, I made a table a while back for corners that shows number of commutators needed for each skeleton (don't worry about beyond 5 corners, unless you get a double 3 cycle):


Spoiler: skeletons




Corner SkeletonNo. of commutators2t23c13t22c2c (4)23c1t (4)24t35c22c2c1t (5)33c2t (5)35t43c3c (6)25c1t (6)32c2c2t(6)33c3t (6)36t47c33c3c1t (7)45c2t (7)42c2c3t (7)43c4t (7)57t55c3c (8)32c2c2c2c (8)47c1t (8)43c3c2t (8)45c3t (8)42c2c4t (8)53c5t (8)58t6
c = corner, t = corner twisted in place


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

Just went outside my compound for the first time in over two and a half months. The government says lockdown is "over", but by over they mean you can only ride bikes outside and you can only go out for 4 hours a day.

However, I finally got a breath of fresh air.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 30, 2022)

try this alg for one handed T perm
R2 Uw Rw2 Uw' R2 y' R2 Uw' R2 Uw R2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> try this alg for one handed T perm
> R2 Uw Rw2 Uw' R2 y' R2 Uw' R2 Uw R2


em
it doesnt work and i dont really do oh


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> em
> it doesnt work and i dont really do oh


sorry, i mean :
R2 Uw *R2* Uw' R2 y' R2 Uw' R2 Uw R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> sorry, i mean :
> R2 Uw *R2* Uw' R2 y' R2 Uw' R2 Uw R2


Pretty good alg but rotation scares me


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

Averaging mid-11 for 3x3!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Averaging mid-11 for 3x3!


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-30
single: 8.618

Time List:
1. 8.618[bruh] D' F2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F' L B2 D B' L2 U2 L' D' R'

y2 z2 // inspection
R' F R2 B' L' u L' // cross (I know, I know, not the best cross, but the best I could find)
L' U L U y' L U' L' // first pair
U2 R U' R' // second pair
y U L U' L' // third pair
R U R' U2 R U R' // fourth pair
U2 M R U R' U R U2 R' U M' // OLL
U' R' D R U2 R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U' // PLL

57 STM in 8.618 sec // 6.61 tps


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

Guess I'll have to use algdb for algs for the time being.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 31, 2022)

BRUH
Ridiculously easy scrams this week!

almost pure sub-2 too!!
There were 2 two move layers, 1 permuted V, one OLL skip, and first scram was cancelled into the easiest sune CLL.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 31, 2022)

Yes! I don't have school tomorrow! Which means cubing all day long
Maybe the government thought they were being too harsh on us these past two months, but people from kindergarten to 8th grade are going to have Childrens day off


----------



## Timona (May 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yes! I don't have school tomorrow! Which means cubing all day long
> Maybe the government thought they were being too harsh on us these past two months, but people from kindergarten to 8th grade are going to have Childrens day off


Children's Day was on Friday, do yall not celebrate it?


----------



## Jaym-er (May 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Might work on some TCLL after I finish EG.


Are you going to learn LEG-1 before this?


----------



## bulkocuber (May 31, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> Are you going to learn LEG-1 before this?


I'm not @Imsoosm but I think he's going to learn ARM-1


----------



## Anto (May 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 13.02 tps 2x2 solve!!!
> U' R U2 R' F U2 F' U' F2 U'
> y' R' // face
> F R U R' U' F' // i don't know this CLL haha
> ...





Imsoosm said:


> BRUH
> Ridiculously easy scrams this week!
> View attachment 19461
> almost pure sub-2 too!!
> There were 2 two move layers, 1 permuted V, one OLL skip, and first scram was cancelled into the easiest sune CLL.


How easy is it to learn CLL/EG1/EG2 ?
I am sub12 at 3 by 3 and 5s avg at 2 by 2 because I rarely do 2 by 2. I only know the ortega method and Im a bit afraid to learn all this new stuff


----------



## Imsoosm (May 31, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> Are you going to learn LEG-1 before this?


Oh yeah maybe, I forgot about those. Also just wondering, if there is LEG-1, then why isn't there REG-1 and FEG-1?


Anto said:


> How easy is it to learn CLL/EG1/EG2 ?
> I am sub12 at 3 by 3 and 5s avg at 2 by 2 because I rarely do 2 by 2. I only know the ortega method and Im a bit afraid to learn all this new stuff


CLL is really easy. A lot of it is just normal OLL that you use for 3x3, you only have to memorize some. If you know full OLL + PLL, it should be a piece of cake for you. EG-1 and EG-2 requires a bit of memorization though.


----------



## hyn (May 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Oh yeah maybe, I forgot about those. Also just wondering, if there is LEG-1, then why isn't there REG-1 and FEG-1?


I guess REG-1 and FEG-1 will have worse ergonomics, given you'll probably have to use L and B moves more


----------



## Jaym-er (Jun 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Oh yeah maybe, I forgot about those. Also just wondering, if there is LEG-1, then why isn't there REG-1 and FEG-1?


As hydynn mentioned, just ergonomics. There are a couple decent REG-1 that I know of, not really any BEG-1 (FEG-1 is just standard EG-1).

I use LEG-1 in my solves more frequently and the added versatility in face building is nice. TCLL is very useful too as it can get you a lot of faster singles.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> As hydynn mentioned, just ergonomics. There are a couple decent REG-1 that I know of, not really any BEG-1 (FEG-1 is just standard EG-1).
> 
> I use LEG-1 in my solves more frequently and the added versatility in face building is nice. TCLL is very useful too as it can get you a lot of faster singles.


Are there any REG-1 websites that you know of?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-01
avg of 5: 9.740

Time List:
1. 9.659 U2 L' B R2 D R L U F2 L2 B L2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 L' 
2. (11.960) L2 B' R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' B' R' U B L' B L' 
3. 9.679 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 U' B D F2 R' U B2 L' B2 D F2 
4. (9.460) F' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B U2 L2 B' L U' L R' B R F2 U' L 
5. 9.881 B2 R B2 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B' D L2 D' R F' R'

Another sub-10 average!!!! Almost pure sub-10, but the scram for the 11 wasn't very good


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

Oh boy, I seem to be getting sub-10 averages a bit commonly. 



Spoiler: PB ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-01
avg of 5: 9.618

Time List:
1. 9.267 D' B2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L' R' U' B' R2 D2 L' B L R 
2. 9.682 R B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L R2 D2 L' B2 U R F' L2 B' U2 L 
3. (12.250) U' L U B' R B2 U2 D' B L2 D L2 D F2 U B2 D2 R2 
4. (8.059) U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 F' U' R' D U F2 D' B R 
5. 9.905 F' L' F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 F' U L2 R D2 L2 U2


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

Hoya seems like a great method for 4x4, and here is my opinion on it. I'm planning to use Hoya for 4x4 in the future. (I'm not considering 5x5+ yet, because I want to get good at 4x4 first)

After watching a J Perm video on the comparison of Redux, Hoya, and Yau, I feel more inclined to Hoya for 4x4. J Perm says that Yau cross edges are more efficient than Hoya, but centers are less efficient. Meanwhile to me, Hoya has relatively easy cross edges (for 4x4 only), and the centers are MUCH more efficient than Yau. In some cases, you only need 3 moves to solve the last 2 centers. And the rest is same as Yau. But this is for 4x4 only, for 5x5 I would probably do Yau or Redux (but that's for the future. I don't even have a 5x5 yet. ).


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

How did you watch a youtube video when youtube is blocked in china???


----------



## Timona (Jun 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hoya seems like a great method for 4x4, and here is my opinion on it. I'm planning to use Hoya for 4x4 in the future. (I'm not considering 5x5+ yet, because I want to get good at 4x4 first)
> 
> After watching a J Perm video on the comparison of Redux, Hoya, and Yau, I feel more inclined to Hoya for 4x4. J Perm says that Yau cross edges are more efficient than Hoya, but centers are less efficient. Meanwhile to me, Hoya has relatively easy cross edges (for 4x4 only), and the centers are MUCH more efficient than Yau. In some cases, you only need 3 moves to solve the last 2 centers. And the rest is same as Yau. But this is for 4x4 only, for 5x5 I would probably do Yau or Redux (but that's for the future. I don't even have a 5x5 yet. ).


If you learn half centres for Yau, centres doesn't become a problem again.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> How did you watch a youtube video when youtube is blocked in china???


I watch from a chinese platform that's on my phone so my dad can't block it. People get the original author's permission to put the video on another site as long as they credit it.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

After playing around with PLL algorithms on kilominx, I instantly became 10 seconds faster on average and got a 28 single in the weekly comp. Suddenly seems like a very cool event. I'm going to work on megaminx too.

@Anthony Tindal's going to be happy


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

GASP
Sub-8 Fullstep!! (3 free pairs)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-01
single: 7.480

Time List:
1. 7.480 B' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 R' D2 R2 U R' D L B' D2 U2

z2 // inspection
D' R D R y U L2 // cross
U2 L' U L // first pair (I noticed the RG pair while I was doing OG, so I know what would happen to it later)
y U R' U' R U' R' U R // second pair
L' U L // third pair (sets up a free fourth pair)
U R U R' // fourth pair
U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL

56 STM in 7.480 sec // 7.48 tps (lmfao the tps is the same with the time)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hoya seems like a great method for 4x4, and here is my opinion on it. I'm planning to use Hoya for 4x4 in the future. (I'm not considering 5x5+ yet, because I want to get good at 4x4 first)
> 
> After watching a J Perm video on the comparison of Redux, Hoya, and Yau, I feel more inclined to Hoya for 4x4. J Perm says that Yau cross edges are more efficient than Hoya, but centers are less efficient. Meanwhile to me, Hoya has relatively easy cross edges (for 4x4 only), and the centers are MUCH more efficient than Yau. In some cases, you only need 3 moves to solve the last 2 centers. And the rest is same as Yau. But this is for 4x4 only, for 5x5 I would probably do Yau or Redux (but that's for the future. I don't even have a 5x5 yet. ).


Great decision, welcome to the Hoya club. Personally I think Hoya had almost as much potential as yau, but it is a lot more fun. Good luck on your progress.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 2, 2022)

@nigelthecuber take this


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 2, 2022)

@bulkocuber nigelthecuber has an OH pb faster than mine, but I now have the faster average


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 4, 2022)

Let's go!! A sub-9 fullstep! (any sub-10 fullstep is pretty good for me)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-04
single: 8.369

Time List:
1. 8.369 R' F' L D2 L U2 R D2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' R2 U' L F2 U2 L2

z2 y // inspection
R' F B' L F2 // cross
U R' U' R U' y' R' U R // first pair
R U' R' U y' R' U R // second pair
U L' U L U2 L' U L // third pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // fourth pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL

66 STM in 8.369 sec // 7.88 tps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Let's go!! A sub-9 fullstep! (any sub-10 fullstep is pretty good for me)
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-04
> single: 8.369
> 
> ...


No free pairs, damn.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 4, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> No free pairs, damn.


Great look-ahead though.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 4, 2022)

Tried a solve with Hoya, and here's what I got:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-04
single: 1:19.659

Time List:
1. 1:19.659 U2 F L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 L' F D' L' R' B2 D L' F' Uw2 B Rw2 B D' Rw2 D2 B Rw2 D2 Rw Fw2 L' B2 L R Uw Fw F' Rw' F' U2 Fw2 Uw

Average time, but glad to see that the first solve I did was about the same time when I used Redux. I'm also getting better at 3-2-3 edge pairing, I'll grind 4x4 today.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm having trouble recognizing E perms. Whenever the edges aren't matching with their corresponding centers, I either hesitate for 1-1.5 seconds or do a U move and stare at the case for 1.5 seconds before I see which face I should do it on. I've tried hesitating less, but if I do that, 50% of the time I would do it on the wrong face and get an H perm.
Does anyone have any tips for this?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm having trouble recognizing E perms. Whenever the edges aren't matching with their corresponding centers, I either hesitate for 1-1.5 seconds or do a U move and stare at the case for 1.5 seconds before I see which face I should do it on. I've tried hesitating less, but if I do that, 50% of the time I would do it on the wrong face and get an H perm.
> Does anyone have any tips for this?


I also had a problem with this. How I dealt with it was, I looked at the color of the edge in front of me, if the color to the side of the corner is the same as the edge, don't do the E-perm; because it will result in an h-pern. Instead, do a U move (in either direction; left or right) then do the E-perm; and that will solve the cube. Remember, for the E-perm, make sure that the corners touching the edge in front of you, have the opposite color of the edge in front of you. If this doesn't help or make sense, tell me and I'll make a video about it for you. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I also had a problem with this. How I dealt with it was, I looked at the color of the edge in front of me, if the color to the side of the corner is the same as the edge, don't do the E-perm; because it will result in an h-pern. Instead, do a U move (in either direction; left or right) then do the E-perm; and that will solve the cube. Remember, for the E-perm, make sure that the corners touching the edge in front of you, have the opposite color of the edge in front of you. If this doesn't help or make sense, tell me and I'll make a video about it for you.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks!!! This helped me a lot 
I need to practice recog for this, hopefully it'll get faster in my solves.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 5, 2022)

I guess I can now do sub-50 moves on every scramble. (without using NISS or any of those fancy techniques lol)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Thanks!!! This helped me a lot
> I need to practice recog for this, hopefully it'll get faster in my solves.


No problem. Any time.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm having trouble recognizing E perms. Whenever the edges aren't matching with their corresponding centers, I either hesitate for 1-1.5 seconds or do a U move and stare at the case for 1.5 seconds before I see which face I should do it on. I've tried hesitating less, but if I do that, 50% of the time I would do it on the wrong face and get an H perm.
> Does anyone have any tips for this?


Another way you can recognise this, which is basically the same (kind of) is looking at the pattern of 3 alternating colours created around the UFR corner.
If this pattern goes vertically (along the R face), you are at the correct angle, if it goes horizontally (along the F face), you are at the wrong angle.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 5, 2022)

So. Close. 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-05
avg of 12: 10.291

Time List:
1. 9.267 D' B2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L' R' U' B' R2 D2 L' B L R 
2. 9.682 R B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L R2 D2 L' B2 U R F' L2 B' U2 L 
3. (12.250) U' L U B' R B2 U2 D' B L2 D L2 D F2 U B2 D2 R2 
4. (8.059) U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 F' U' R' D U F2 D' B R 
5. 9.905 F' L' F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 F' U L2 R D2 L2 U2 
6. 11.080 R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R' F D2 L B R2 B' F' U 
7. 8.958 F2 L F R2 U B' D L' F2 U D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D 
8. 11.816 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 L R' B' D' B2 F D' R2 B 
9. 10.785 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D B2 R2 B' U2 R D2 B' D' U R2 F' L' 
10. 10.897 L2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' L D U2 B L2 F' L' U L' R' 
11. 10.631 B D' F' L2 D' R L F2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B' D' 
12. 9.893 F U' L F' U2 L2 B F' L2 U2 L2 B' D B F2 D U2 B2 R'

(This was very lucky though)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 5, 2022)

*********
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-05
single: 10.001

Time List:
1. 10.001 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F U' F L' R' F L2 U B


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> *********
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-05
> single: 10.001
> 
> ...


rare footage of imsoosm swearing

I bet ss forum censored it cause i dropped f bomb in my 13.98 pb ao5 and it censored


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 5, 2022)

Mega PB single and kilo PB ao5 (I used mega scram for kilo):



Spoiler: Mega Single



Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-05
single: 1:58.794

Time List:
1. 1:58.794 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: Kilo ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-05
avg of 5: 34.336

Time List:
1. 35.729 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

2. 32.897 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. 34.381 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4. (37.206) R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

5. (30.219) R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U





nigelthecuber said:


> rare footage of imsoosm swearing
> 
> I bet ss forum censored it cause i dropped f bomb in my 13.98 pb ao5 and it censored


No I put in the **** because I thought ss would censor it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Mega PB single and kilo PB ao5 (I used mega scram for kilo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao

you would have wanted to say f*** no wth


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 5, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> lmao
> 
> you would have wanted to say f*** no wth


Grow up, stop making a big deal about it, it's not cool or funny.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 6, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Grow up, stop making a big deal about it, it's not cool or funny.


GrOw uP, sRoP mAkINg a BiG dEAl AboUT iT, itZ NoT cOol OR fUNnY


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 6, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> GrOw uP, sRoP mAkINg a BiG dEAl AboUT iT, itZ NoT cOol OR fUNnY


Haha. Your immaturity doesn't help anyone, but it could however deter one of the many parents on here from letting their kids join, which would in turn technically hurt the growth of cubing. So, again, I say grow up.
Jsyk I don't even care, but a lot of people do.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 6, 2022)

yes i know sorry 

i am dumb


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

@Eli Apperson, I'm doing great with Hoya right now, but I have a problem:
During cross edge pairing, sometimes one or two of the edges are in back slots so I can't see. Then I have to rotate to see where it is, then rotate back and take it out and then put it in the correct position. This wastes a lot of time, so do you have any tips to get faster during cross edge pairing?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

1LLL is just much more efficient.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-06
single: 7.108

Time List:
1. 7.108  D F U2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F U R2 U' B' U L D' U'

z2 y // inspection
D R' F R2 D L D2 // cross
y' U R U R2 U' R // first pair
y' U R U R2 U' R // second pair (lol exactly the same as 1p)
U' F U' F' // third pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // fourth pair
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' U // 1LLL

45 stm in 7.108 sec // 6.33 tps

Also, for OLL 36 (lightning I think) I now switched to this alg:
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F'
It's longer than standard, but as standard has either cube rotation or uses leftie, I'll use this from now on. (also better ergonomics)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 1LLL is just much more efficient.
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-06
> single: 7.108
> 
> ...


brian sun has a 10 move alg see if u like it

R U R2' F' U' F U R2 U2' R'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> brian sun has a 10 move alg see if u like it
> 
> R U R2' F' U' F U R2 U2' R'


Nah, I'm not that good at F moves (especially with thumb), I'll stick with the long one


----------



## Timona (Jun 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nah, I'm not that good at F moves (especially with thumb), I'll stick with the long one


*R U* (Homegrip then pinch U) *R2' F'* ( Push F' with Right Index) *U' F *( U' with Left Index, F with Right Index) *U R2 U2 R' *( Push U with Left Index and R2 is a wrist turn, U2 flick with Left hand and finish)

That's how I fingertrick it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @Eli Apperson, I'm doing great with Hoya right now, but I have a problem:
> During cross edge pairing, sometimes one or two of the edges are in back slots so I can't see. Then I have to rotate to see where it is, then rotate back and take it out and then put it in the correct position. This wastes a lot of time, so do you have any tips to get faster during cross edge pairing?


I'll record something later to show you, but you don't have to use the rUr' insert for everything. You can thing about it like a white corner price in lbl.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I'll record something later to show you, but you don't have to use the rUr' insert for everything. You can thing about it like a white corner price in lbl.


I know that you can put in at least one of the edges like you do a cross, because that won't mess up the centers. Also you'll have to send me the video to my email cuz I can't watch youtube or use google, I'll tell you in pm


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I know that you can put in at least one of the edges like you do a cross, because that won't mess up the centers. Also you'll have to send me the video to my email cuz I can't watch youtube or use google, I'll tell you in pm


You use the D layer to make it so you can put all of the edges in like that.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> You use the D layer to make it so you can put all of the edges in like that.


But won't that mess up the other centers...?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> But won't that mess up the other centers...?


Solve your 2 opposite centers, blue and green for example, then solve one white, and one red or orange. Then after that you use the yellow and and other messed up center to solve your edges


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Solve your 2 opposite centers, blue and green for example, then solve one white, and one red or orange. Then after that you use the yellow and and other messed up center to solve your edges


Oh, I know that, but you can at most only put in one edge. Then for the second edge you have to do r U r'.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 6, 2022)

VID_20220606_103525173.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 6, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> VID_20220606_103525173.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I do it. I don't know of a more efficient way.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 7, 2022)

A Tymon level x-cross

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-07
single: 7.716

Time List:
1. 7.716 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R' F2 D R2 D R2 U R2 F' L D2

z2 // inspection
R2 F R U2 R' F R // x-cross
y R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // second pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // third pair
U L' U' L U L' U' L // fourth pair
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL

53 STM in 7.716 sec // 6.86 tps


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> A Tymon level x-cross
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-07
> single: 7.716
> ...


Pog rus u perm


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Pog rus u perm


_Join us and learn it_
You'll be more swag, that can't be bad can it?
While you're at it, learn RUS Ub too for *extra swag*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> _Join us and learn it_
> You'll be more swag, that can't be bad can it?
> While you're at it, learn RUS Ub too for *extra swag*


I already know and use it

Rus ub is R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I already know and use it
> 
> Rus ub is R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2?


Yes but it's U' instead of U and vice versa, otherwise it would do Ua
// Home grip // R2' U (left index) R2 S (right index) R2' S' (left index) U' (right ring) R2


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Yes but it's U' instead of U and vice versa, otherwise it would do Ua
> // Home grip // R2' U (left index) R2 S (left index) R2' S' (left index) U' (right ring) R2


For the S move can we use right index? Because it seems like the alg is using left index too much.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> For the S move can we use right index? Because it seems like the alg is using left index too much.


Oops made a mistake there lemme edit that


----------



## hyn (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> A Tymon level x-cross
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-07
> single: 7.716
> ...


I think U2 R2 F R F might be better.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

hydynn said:


> I think U2 R2 F R F might be better.


You're right, I'll try that next time if I get something like this.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

Current progress on megaminx 4LLL:
EO: 3/3
CO: 8/16
EP: 3/5
CP: 3/15

Learning sets one by one, the algs I memorized from EP and CP were common cases that I get a lot during my solves.


----------



## Timona (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Current progress on megaminx 4LLL:
> EO: 3/3
> CO: 8/16
> EP: 3/5
> ...


Current average?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> Current average?


Still average around 2:10, but getting sub 2 a bit more commonly. As of now, I use EO and CO pretty frequently in my solves, and rarely use CP as I don't know enough CP algs yet. When I know the EP alg I'll do it, then for CP I would just do the beginner way of taking out the corner then putting it back in where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Timona (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Still average around 2:10, but getting sub 2 a bit more commonly. As of now, I use EO and CO pretty frequently in my solves, and rarely use CP as I don't know enough CP algs yet. When I know the EP alg I'll do it, then for CP I would just do the beginner way of taking out the corner then putting it back in where it's supposed to be.


Same for me, I've only timed Megaminx 8 times, and those are for online comps, I average around 2:20 from the times I've recorded. I can't be bothered rn cus it takes so long to scramble it.


----------



## Garf (Jun 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> Same for me, I've only timed Megaminx 8 times, and those are for online comps, I average around 2:20 from the times I've recorded. I can't be bothered rn cus it takes so long to scramble it.


Mega scrambles are not that hard to do.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> Same for me, I've only timed Megaminx 8 times, and those are for online comps, I average around 2:20 from the times I've recorded. I can't be bothered rn cus it takes so long to scramble it.


Yeah, I don't really like the scramble style. I think the scramble style for kilominx is much more reasonable, they should use that for megaminx except make it a bit longer.


Anthony Tindal said:


> Mega scrambles are not that hard to do.


After you practice it a bit though, it does get easier. I personally like carrot style better, it's basically same as WCA, but it looks easier.


----------



## Garf (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yeah, I don't really like the scramble style. I think the scramble style for kilominx is much more reasonable, they should use that for megaminx except make it a bit longer.
> 
> After you practice it a bit though, it does get easier. I personally like carrot style better, it's basically same as WCA, but it looks easier.


Well, what the heck does that notation mean? I prefer the WCA style.
Wait, is it just the same thing as like doing R++ D--, but shortened to +-?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Well, what the heck does that notation mean? I prefer the WCA style.


Go to CStimer, click on megaminx under ===WCA===. Then on the right box, you can choose the scramble notation.
Carrot is exactly the same as WCA style, except it omits the R and D. For example, +- means R++ D--. First one is R and the second one is D.

edit: whoops you already figured it out


----------



## Garf (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Go to CStimer, click on megaminx under ===WCA===. Then on the right box, you can choose the scramble notation.
> Carrot is exactly the same as WCA style, except it omits the R and D. For example, +- means R++ D--. First one is R and the second one is D.
> 
> edit: whoops you already figured it out


Yeah, I just figured it out. Imagine scrambling it like the old style. That must suck. No wonder why the WCA decided to make it so that if you mess up a mega scrabmle, you don't have to do it. At least know mega scrambles are a LOT easier.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Yeah, I just figured it out. Imagine scrambling it like the old style. That must suck. No wonder why the WCA decided to make it so that if you mess up a mega scrabmle, you don't have to do it. At least know mega scrambles are a LOT easier.


Well, I was hoping that WCA would implement SS Kilominx's scramble style. Kilo only has RUFL BL and BR, and flips. Imo much easier than old style (DBR, DBL, DL, DR). They just need to make the scramble length a bit longer than kilo.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

Want an algsheet for 4lll?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Want an algsheet for 4lll?


Nah it's fine, I use this one by Feliks. Thanks for the offer though


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nah it's fine, I use this one by Feliks. Thanks for the offer though


nice, i learnt some algs from there


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 8, 2022)

WHAT THE HECK IS THE SECOND SCRAMBLE FOR 2BLD
took me 3 seconds to recog, one second to execute


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> View attachment 19558
> WHAT THE HECK IS THE SECOND SCRAMBLE FOR 2BLD
> took me 3 seconds to recog, one second to execute


lemme try


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> lemme try


i got triple dnf 


STOP LAUGHING AT ME


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 9, 2022)

Imagine your OH single being a second faster than your 2H single (this is Antonio Kam)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Imagine your OH single being a second faster than your 2H single (this is Antonio Kam)
> View attachment 19570


most cuber's oh singles/averages are twice their two handed ones, so that guy must be pretty lucky/grinds a ton of oh. (and i'm surprised you can even access the wca page)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 9, 2022)

yeeee
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-09
avg of 5: 1.747

Time List:
1. (3.032) R U' R2 U' F U2 F2 R U' R2 
2. 1.582 U2 R U F' U2 F U' F' R U 
3. (0.790) U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U' 
4. 1.958 R F' U R U2 F' R F2 R' U 
5. 1.700 U' R' U R2 F' U2 F R U2

1.582:
x2 y2 L2 F L2 U' [sune]

0.790:
z' L U' L2 U L F' R U R' U' (predicted CLL + AUF)

1.958:
y2 R U2 R' U R U' R' [leftie J perm] U2 (I'm actually quite fast at leftie J on 2x2, I can sub-1 it)

1.700:
z' y2 U R U' R2 F R F' [leftie J perm]


----------



## gsingh (Jun 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Imagine your OH single being a second faster than your 2H single (this is Antonio Kam)
> View attachment 19570


this guy comes to most of my comps. he was doing oh in 2h finals this one time


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> this guy comes to most of my comps. he was doing oh in 2h finals this one time


Yeah he's organizing Berkeley Summer 2022


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 9, 2022)

Got a 8.53 fullstep during weekly comp scram 1 (3x3)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> yeeee
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-09
> avg of 5: 1.747
> 
> ...


dang, there is A LOT of things I can learn from this ao5.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 10, 2022)

Got a FMC PB in this weekly comp, probably because I spent more time than usual. Seeing that that's the case, I might work more on scrams 1 and 2.
(I usually do 10-15 minutes for sub-50 moves, 32 moves took me 25-30 minutes)
I'll attempt to explain the solution the best I can:

Scramble: R' U' F R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D U' R F' R2 U R' U B2 U2 B L F2 R' U' F

Solution:
R U' F D F' U F // 2x2x2 with CLS for the RG corner (with moves cancelled)
D L2 B L B L // F2L-1 (I couldn't find a good 2x2x3 so I just did the easiest pair, which ended up in another free pair)
R' B2 R2 // Fourth Pair cancelled into OLL
D' R2 B' R D // OLL cancelled into PLL (Ja Perm)
L D' B' D B D L' D2 B D B // Finish (Leftie Ja)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

genius solution couldn't understand the end though


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> genius solution couldn't understand the end though


It's OLL 10 cancelled into Ja Perm leftie


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 10, 2022)

How did you get better than my FMC PB using FreeFOP!? That is one lucky F2L-1, mine always take so long...
(Also I got a 5 twisted corner skeleton so that didn't help)


----------



## hyn (Jun 11, 2022)

Do u have to learn algs for corner twists, or are they like commutators? I usually just use beginner method last step if I get corner twists.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 11, 2022)

Can cube explorer gen algs for 2x2? Nigel sent me a pdf version of best 2x2 algs doc file, and it has lots of LS inside, but I can't seem to find the case that I just got.

Also for some reason my cube explorer is in QTM. Is there a way to change it into HTM?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I don't know about that, I just use OLL and PLL for my last layer and cancel as many moves as possible. @IsThatA4x4 probably knows all about it though.


@hydynn 2 comms is normally best, because you have 2 chances to cancel moves, and they might overlap; but there are some HTM optimal 2/3-flip algs which are really only worth using when it cancels a lot of moves in your skeleton. As always, you can find it in the FMC document ("bible") thing.

Edit: I'll explain how it works...
Let the twisted corners be "X" and "Y" You're looking for a 3-cycle that will affect those corners + another corner "A". For example, X > Y > A
This creates a normal 3 cycle, which you can solve with a commutator.
If it's a three flip, let's call the third "Z", you would want X > Y > Z for example.

Edit edit: another way, which is just for intuitive solving, only works for 2/4 flips, and is not for FMC as it isn't move efficient, is to:
1. Move the corners onto the same layer
2. Find an alg to flip one corner in place
3. Move the other (or another if 4 twist) corner into its spot
4. Inverse the alg for step 2
5. Undo the setup for step 3
6. Undo the setup for step 1

Here's an example 2-flip:
B2 (R U' R2 F R F') D' (F R' F' R2 U R') D B2

For 4 flip, just keep going until all corners are done, for example:
L' U L R U' R2 F R F' D F R' F' R2 U R' D R U' R2 F R F' D F R' F' R2 U R' D L' U' L
For each set of 2 corners, the twist alg may be different


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Can cube explorer gen algs for 2x2? Nigel sent me a pdf version of best 2x2 algs doc file, and it has lots of LS inside, but I can't seem to find the case that I just got.
> 
> Also for some reason my cube explorer is in QTM. Is there a way to change it into HTM?


1. Yes, just blank out the edges and centres
2. There should be a QTM and HTM executable file on your system for CE, choose HTM.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

i am looking to start doing fmc too, so this will help!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i am looking to start doing fmc too, so this will help!


Same here


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> @hydynn 2 comms is normally best, because you have 2 chances to cancel moves, and they might overlap; but there are some HTM optimal 2/3-flip algs which are really only worth using when it cancels a lot of moves in your skeleton. As always, you can find it in the FMC document ("bible") thing.
> 
> Edit: I'll explain how it works...
> Let the twisted corners be "X" and "Y" You're looking for a 3-cycle that will affect those corners + another corner "A". For example, X > Y > A
> ...


How can I make my own commutators? I've read some stuff about it that you can make your own commutators because it is intuitive? (for exampe 3-style) Also are there any good video tutorials and stuffs on EO and other FMC stuff?


----------



## hyn (Jun 12, 2022)

for commutators, https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/bh-tutorial.12268/
for eo just learn and practice zz


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 12, 2022)

jonathan permutation has a vid on it


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

Pog great ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-13
avg of 5: 9.773

Time List:
(7.108), (11.761), 9.810, 9.731, 9.778


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Guys, I'm going to post a bit less and come on the forums a bit less these next few days because of my final exams. I know I said I didn't have them, but three of my kind teachers decided to give us finals. So I'm going to be reviewing a bit I guess, but I'll still come here twice a day or something.


teachers traitors

so sadj i will miss u


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> teachers traitors
> 
> so sadj i will miss u


If you want to know, I always keep some forum pages open on a different desktop. So during some boring classes I can just come on here.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> If you want to know, I always keep some forum pages open on a different desktop. So during some classes I can just come on here.


Not during finals tho...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Not during finals tho...


Plot twist: Imsoosm starts posting his answers and photos of the exams here, so we can do finals with him


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Plot twist: Imsoosm starts posting his answers and photos of the exams here, so we can do finals with him


We are allowed to use all resources (all the stuff the teacher gave us, documents, books, online) so it wouldn't be a big deal if I did... But I won't


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 14, 2022)

FMC PB2!!!!
Scramble: R' U' F R D2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 B' R2 D R F2 U B U' B2 D R' U' F

Solution:
B' U' B2 U // 2x2x2
D' F D' F L' // x-cross
D R' B D' B' R // second pair
D' L' D L D2 L D L2 // third pair cancelled into fourth pair
D' L2 B' L' B // fourth pair
L' F' D' F D L // leftie OLL
D' // AUF

35 moves, PB2. Funny thing is I only spent 10 minutes on this solution. I'll do the rest tomorrow, I still have 2 exams tomorrow, but after that, I'm free! 
Hopefully I can get a sub-40 avg.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 15, 2022)

POG LETS GO SUB-40 AVG

Thanks @Panagiotis Christopoulos for the short PLL algs!!!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

good job

i got 51


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 15, 2022)

Spoiler: 35



Scramble: R' U' F R D2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 B' R2 D R F2 U B U' B2 D R' U' F

Solution:
B' U' B2 U // 2x2x2
D' F D' F L' // x-cross
D R' B D' B' R // second pair
D' L' D L D2 L D L2 // third pair cancelled into fourth pair
D' L2 B' L' B // fourth pair
L' F' D' F D L // leftie OLL
D' // AUF

Full Solution: B' U' B2 U D' F D' F L' D R' B D' B' R D' L' D L D2 L D L2 D' L2 B' L' B L' F' D' F D L D'





Spoiler: 41



Scramble: R' U' F U2 B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 D L R' F2 D2 B F2 U' R' U' F

Solution:
R U R' U F' U' F // 2x2x2
B2 // 2x2x3 cancelled into inserting red cross edge (bruh 8 move 2x2x3)
U B // xxcross
U L2 U2 L2 U L U' L' U // Third and fourth pair
B D2 F' D' F D F' D' F D' B' // OLL
U2 B L B' U2 F R' F R F2 L2 // Shortest movecount PLL

Full Solution: R U R' U F' U' F B2 U B U L2 U2 L2 U L U' L' U B D2 F' D' F D F' D' F D' B' U2 B L B' U2 F R' F R F2 L2





Spoiler: 38



Scramble: R' U' F D' B L2 U2 L' F2 D' B L' F2 D F U2 R2 F B2 R2 U2 R' U' F

Solution:
L R2 // Half a belt (i don't even know what i'm doing here)
D B' R B R' B' U2 // Partial xxcross
L B' L' F' R2 F // Insert cross edges
U B' D B U' // Third pair (heyhole)
R D2 R' D' // Fourth pair (skips OLL, cancelling into shortest movecount Y perm)
R D' R' F2 R D' R' D' F2 D F2 D F2 D2 // Finish (Y perm)

Full Solution: L R2 D B' R B R' B' U2 L B' L' F' R2 F U B' D B U' R D2 R' D' R D' R' F2 R D' R' D' F2 D F2 D F2 D2



Again, huge thanks to @Panagiotis Christopoulos for genning the shortest movecount PLLs!! I would love it if you did shortest movecount OLL as well 

Also I'm done with my finals, so I would have loads of time over the summer to play and cube.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 15, 2022)

Hooray! Speedcubedb works for me again! (the font is a bit weird and loading is slow but its great to use it again)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 16, 2022)

PB ao5!! First day of the holidays, I'm just pushing myself to look-ahead better by tracking pieces.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-16
avg of 5: 9.493

Time List:
1. (10.822) F' D R' L' B2 U' B' L' F L2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2
2. (7.525) F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D U' L2 B' R' B' U2 B R2 F2 R' U2 B' D2
3. 10.349 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F U B2 R' F' L' B F R
4. 8.664 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L' U' B D' U2 R F' R2 D'
5. 9.465 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 L' D B' D U2 B2 L' F D

Edit:
Just got it better.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-16
avg of 5: 9.305

Time List:
1. (7.525) F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D U' L2 B' R' B' U2 B R2 F2 R' U2 B' D2 
2. (10.349) B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F U B2 R' F' L' B F R 
3. 8.664 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L' U' B D' U2 R F' R2 D' 
4. 9.465 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 L' D B' D U2 B2 L' F D 
5. 9.787 F' R' D B' R' U2 L' F R B L2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' R2 L2 F D2 B2


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Spoiler: 35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god! You used my shortest movecount PLL in comp? Yo, i would love to be friends. Hit me up whenever u want to. Also since now schools closed, im gonna have more time trying to figure out the low movecount OLL as well!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 16, 2022)

Is there a place where you can practice FMC? Also why do all FMC scrambles start and end with R' U' F??


----------



## Timona (Jun 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Is there a place where you can practice FMC? Also why do all FMC scrambles start and end with R' U' F??


I think it's so they can be different from 3x3 scrambles. Can't you practice FMC with csTimer?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> I think it's so they can be different from 3x3 scrambles. Can't you practice FMC with csTimer?


Well you sort of can, but I want a website that is sort of like the FMC comp on here, but infinite scrambles. CStimer doesn't have FMC sadly


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 17, 2022)

By the way, I went to a barbecue with my friends this morning so I wasn't online. But I'm back now


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 17, 2022)

I kinda want to get the GTS3 M, does anyone know if that cube is great or no? Tymon used it before Gan 11m Pro came out so I was wondering if I could give it a try. Gan 12 maglev is great, but sometimes has lockups.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 17, 2022)

Very crunchy and uncontrollable and dry at the start, but lube it and tighten it and it is great. My only complaint is that it is still a bit uncontrollable. If you don’t have lube, try and get it pre-lubed.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 18, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Very crunchy and uncontrollable and dry at the start, but lube it and tighten it and it is great. My only complaint is that it is still a bit uncontrollable. If you don’t have lube, try and get it pre-lubed.


So if I want to buy one, should I buy the Pro Shop version?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> So if I want to buy one, should I buy the Pro Shop version?


angstrom or mystic


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 18, 2022)

gsingh said:


> angstrom or mystic


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 18, 2022)

6.490 and 7.525 single I got yesterday:

6.490:
F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U L D' U2 F2 L2 D R' B' D2 L2

z2 y // inspection
R2 L' B' L2 // xcross (I saw that if I do a L', the OG pair is completed)
U' R' U R U2 R' U R // second pair
R U' R' // third pair
U L U' L' U L U L' // fourth pair (OLL skip )
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // PLL

32 STM in 6.490 sec // 4.93 tps (slow)

7.525:
F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D U' L2 B' R' B' U2 B R2 F2 R' U2 B' D2

z2 // inspection
L2 U' R' F // cross
R' U R U' R U R' // first and second pairs
D L' U' L U L' U' L D' // third pair (yellow cross was completed, so I know that BR edge is in the back. I hate that F2L case so I used keyhole to put it in)
U L' U' L // fourth pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL

57 STM in 7.525 sec // 7.57 tps (woaj)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 19, 2022)

Finally found a website to practice FMC, but still only weekly one scramble (https://www.fewest-moves.info). So right now I can practice four scrambles a week.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I kinda want to get the GTS3 M, does anyone know if that cube is great or no? Tymon used it before Gan 11m Pro came out so I was wondering if I could give it a try. Gan 12 maglev is great, but sometimes has lockups.


Tymon used the wr m, the GTS 3 is the prior version. Personally I like the GTS 3 more because of the large size and strong magnets, but they are very similar.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 20, 2022)

So I was trying out @NigelTheCuber's anti EG-1 when I come across EG-1 cases I know, and I got 2 almost exactly same scrambles in the space of FOUR solves. 
U2 F' U R U R2 U' F2 U2
and 
F U F' R F' R2 U' R' F'
I did NOT have the EG-1 filter turned on. 

Both using anti-EG1, I got both 1.8xx


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 20, 2022)

1000 solves, hoping to get to 10k by the end of the summer holidays.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

I have 2.2k


----------



## Timona (Jun 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I have 2.2k


Same, 2.6k to be precise


----------



## hyn (Jun 20, 2022)

6.3k. 2x2 right?


----------



## hyn (Jun 20, 2022)

wait @NigelTheCuber didnt u say that u did 1000 solves in a sitting once?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 20, 2022)

Two sub-2 solves with A2.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-20
single: 1.044

Time List:
1. 1.044 R' F' R2 U2 F' R F R' F'
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-20
single: 1.308

Time List:
1. 1.308 F U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'

1.044: (pseudo face completed) F 3(R U R' U') F' (R2 U) [I don't normally use this CLL but here it would be faster cuz it was one-looked]
1.308: z' F2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F (one move pseudo face, one-looked also)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 20, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-20
single: 0.821

Time List:
1. 0.821 R' F' R U R' F' U' R U'
White was bad, so I looked on yellow. There were two corners that are already in place. I then looked for a way to insert the YBR corner that can cancel some moves to insert YGO corner, because the YGO corner was twisted.

Solution: y2 U L' U x' U R U' R' U R


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 21, 2022)

Really noice ao5.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-20
avg of 5: 1.768

Time List:
1. 1.726 R2 F U' R' F2 U R F' U'
2. (2.996) F U2 F' U2 R2 U F' U2 R'
3. 1.901 F2 R' F' U F U R2 U F'
4. (1.590) R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U' F' U
5. 1.677 R' U F R2 U' F R2 U F


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-23
single: 0.788

Time List:
1. 0.788 F U F' U2 R U' F U' F' U'

x y // inspection
U' R' U // face
R' F R2 U' R2 F R U' // EG-1


----------



## hyn (Jun 23, 2022)

bruh how do u turn that fast


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 23, 2022)

hydynn said:


> bruh how do u turn that fast


I don't use stackmat, but I don't touch the cube while starting the timer. I do smash the spacebar right when I finish my solve, so that would definitiely be faster than stackmat. As for turning fast, practice.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> practice.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-25
avg of 12: *10.093*

Time List:
1. 10.822 F' D R' L' B2 U' B' L' F L2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 
2. (7.525) F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D U' L2 B' R' B' U2 B R2 F2 R' U2 B' D2 
3. 10.349 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F U B2 R' F' L' B F R 
4. 8.664 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L' U' B D' U2 R F' R2 D' 
5. 9.465 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 L' D B' D U2 B2 L' F D 
6. 9.787 F' R' D B' R' U2 L' F R B L2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' R2 L2 F D2 B2 
7. 12.087 R' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R U' B D2 L2 F U R' U' 
8. 9.533 L' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B L D2 F U' B R2 D B2 
9. 9.682 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D R' U L2 B' L' B R U' F' R' 
10. (12.166) D' F' L' U2 L2 B' F' D2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R D F U' R B2 L 
11. 8.796 L D B D' R' F2 D' F2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 D' R 
12. 11.740 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 L2 B' R B2 L2 D2 U' B2 U' L'

Also, I now have an ao100 that's sub-11, so I think I'm sub-11 now?? And I keep improving it.



Spoiler: PB ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-25
avg of 100: 10.954

Time List:
1. 11.365 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D' U' B' U' R' U2 F L' D' L2 R' 
2. 9.283 U' R' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 F L' U' B D2 R F' D2 F 
3. 11.894 R2 D' R' F' R' B D' L D' B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 L B2 D2 L' U2 
4. 11.879 D' F2 R' B U' D' L B2 L D2 B D2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 F2 
5. 11.088 F' D2 F2 L2 B R2 F' L2 F' U2 F U2 L' B2 R2 D R2 B' L2 B' 
6. (13.596) B2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D R' F U' L D L' F' R2 
7. 11.555 R' U B U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L B L' D' F2 D' U' F 
8. 8.906 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' U' F' R2 F' D' L F U B' 
9. 12.356 U F' U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L' F' U' F R2 F2 D' R2 
10. 12.759 D2 L2 U' R B2 U' L F U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 L' 
11. 9.756 U2 L F2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 L R2 F' R' F' U' F' L' U B2 F2 
12. 11.863 R U B' U' F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F' D' B2 L U2 L2 U2 
13. 11.289 L' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 R' D' L U F2 L2 F' L 
14. 10.001 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F U' F L' R' F L2 U B 
15. (13.430) F' U' B2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 R B D R' B' F' L' U2 B' 
16. 11.833 R2 D F2 L' D2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 B' D R' U2 L D L' 
17. (12.939) L' D2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 D' B' F D R F' L F2 L2 
18. 10.838 B' U2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 F2 D L' U2 F' D2 L' B F' 
19. 11.426 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R' U B' F R' D U L' D2 
20. 11.327 F L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 L' B2 D U' R' B2 F R2 
21. (12.928) R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B D2 F R F' R' D' R2 
22. 12.409 U F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' B L' B U' R' F2 
23. 11.561 F2 L F2 R D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L D2 U' B' U2 R' B F' D' R' B2 
24. 10.925 D2 B2 R2 F L2 F U2 L2 R2 B U2 D' B' L' D R' D' U' L' B U 
25. (7.716) R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R' F2 D R2 D R2 U R2 F' L D2 
26. (7.108) D F U2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F U R2 U' B' U L D' U' 
27. 11.761 U' B U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U L B2 D F2 D2 L' F' D2 
28. 9.810 L2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 L' F D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L' B' 
29. 9.731 F' R2 U R L' D2 B' L' F2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' D 
30. 9.778 B L U2 L2 U' L2 D L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B D L' B2 R' B' D2 B 
31. 10.821 U L' R2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' L F' R D' L B' F R 
32. 9.630 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F R U F' R' B U2 L U' R2 
33. 10.686 U' F L2 F R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 U R D2 B 
34. (DNF(8.525)) F' U' B' D L F R' F' U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 
35. 11.269 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 R U F' L' U' B D' L R U 
36. 11.084 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B U2 B' L U2 F L' D2 R U 
37. 11.082 L' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 F U R' F2 D R2 F' D' R2 
38. 12.170 R U' B' L2 F' R2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U L' D' U2 B' U' F R 
39. 10.822 F' D R' L' B2 U' B' L' F L2 U L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 
40. (7.525) F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D U' L2 B' R' B' U2 B R2 F2 R' U2 B' D2 
41. 10.349 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F U B2 R' F' L' B F R 
42. (8.664) L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L' U' B D' U2 R F' R2 D' 
43. 9.465 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 L' D B' D U2 B2 L' F D 
44. 9.787 F' R' D B' R' U2 L' F R B L2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' R2 L2 F D2 B2 
45. 12.087 R' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R U' B D2 L2 F U R' U' 
46. 9.533 L' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B L D2 F U' B R2 D B2 
47. 9.682 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D R' U L2 B' L' B R U' F' R' 
48. 12.166 D' F' L' U2 L2 B' F' D2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R D F U' R B2 L 
49. 8.796 L D B D' R' F2 D' F2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 B2 D' R 
50. 11.740 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 L2 B' R B2 L2 D2 U' B2 U' L' 
51. 11.626 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U F' L' B D B L F D2 B' F' 
52. 9.618 L U' R D2 F2 U2 F' R' D2 R B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F D 
53. 11.711 L' F D F' D2 B D' L' D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 R 
54. 11.688 R' B2 L' D U' R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 L' R' D B' D U' F 
55. 9.717 U L2 F2 D2 B L2 B R2 F L2 B D2 B' R' D' L' D2 B2 F L2 D2 
56. 11.768 U' L' B L2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F' U' F' D2 R2 D' 
57. 11.327 B2 R D R' D' B' U2 D F D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 
58. 11.854 U B' L' F2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 U F2 D U2 B' L' F R D2 F2 U 
59. 9.785 F D L' D2 L F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 F U F2 D B U' R B2 
60. 11.274 B' U B2 U B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F' L B' D' B' D' L' R' 
61. 10.588 D R' D B2 D F R2 B2 L B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D 
62. (6.490) F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U L D' U2 F2 L2 D R' B' D2 L2 
63. 8.747 L F2 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' U R' F' L' B2 R2 B' D' L2 
64. 11.595 U F' U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 D2 L R B D' B2 F R2 D' 
65. 10.857 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U' B2 U' R F D R U R 
66. 10.827 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' U L' U' F' D B2 F' 
67. 11.175 B' D B' R' D B R2 F' U B2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 U R 
68. 12.703 U F U2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 F' D' R' D2 R2 U2 L' F U2 
69. 9.374 L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' L' B2 F R D R2 B F2 R2 
70. 11.530 U' L F2 B R' B R2 D R2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 R' 
71. 10.982 U' R' U L2 F2 B D U2 L' B2 L' F2 L U2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 U' B2 
72. 12.593 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D R' U R U F2 L2 F R' F 
73. 12.927 B' U2 R D2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' U' F2 D' F R F R 
74. 11.782 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U L' B' L D F R D' B' U R2 
75. 11.794 U2 R2 D R U L' F' R2 D2 B2 D R2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 U' B D' L 
76. 10.798 D F' R2 U2 L F2 L' R' B2 R U2 B2 D2 F' U' B2 F2 D' B' L' 
77. 11.424 B' D F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D U' R' U F L2 F D B' 
78. 10.829 L D' B' D' F U' D' B' L2 B' U2 D2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B L D' 
79. 9.876 R B' U R2 F' D L2 F U L2 F2 D2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 R' D2 
80. 11.679 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 F R2 F D2 B' R F R2 U' R D L' F2 
81. 11.296 L' D' F' B D L B' F2 D2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 R' D2 R' F U' 
82. 11.686 U R F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 R' F D' L B' U2 F' U 
83. 9.963 U' R' F' B2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B L' D R D2 U' L2 
84. 9.807 F' R2 D' F' U L' B2 U F' D2 F' D2 B' U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D2 
85. 12.526 L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B R2 F' L2 F' R F' D L' U' B L2 F L U2 
86. 11.542 L' B' L2 U' F2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L' D' R2 F' U L R2 F 
87. 10.475 D' L U' L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' F2 R' B2 U' L B2 U' F 
88. 9.592 B2 U2 L F2 B' D' B2 R U2 D2 F R2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F B2 R2 
89. 10.836 R' D L U2 B' L' U2 B R U' R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 B2 D 
90. 11.284 R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L' D' L' D' B L F R' U' F 
91. 9.817 L2 F U2 B F2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 R U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 
92. 11.232 F' R' F2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 U' L F' D F L' F2 
93. 9.588 U' B2 L2 F B L D2 L' U F L2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 D2 L2 F U2 
94. 10.030 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 B' L' R' F2 R' U L R D 
95. 11.209 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R' U R2 B2 D L F' 
96. 10.377 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 F R U L' D' L' U2 R F 
97. 11.869 B' D U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 U F2 L' D2 R U2 L2 U' B F' L 
98. 11.675 L B' U' R' U F' B' R' U2 F2 B R2 U2 R2 F U2 F B R2 
99. 11.680 U F L' B' U R2 U' L' D' U2 R' B2 U2 R F2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 
100. 10.397 F B2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 L B U' F R F2 D B'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 26, 2022)

Long story short, I have allergies, and they're really bad on my left hand right now, so I can't do things like cubing and playing piano or biking. Great. I can practice some right hand OH though, but left is my main OH hand. I'll have a hard time scrambling with OH though


----------



## Timona (Jun 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Long story short, I have allergies, and they're really bad on my left hand right now, so I can't do things like cubing and playing piano or biking. Great. I can practice some right hand OH though, but left is my main OH hand. I'll have a hard time scrambling with OH though


Sucks to hear that. Get well soon
Now you can finally join us RH OH guys lol


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 26, 2022)

A dumb ao5 I got yesterday:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-26
avg of 5: *8.704*

Time List:
1. (11.873) D R2 L' B' L D L' U2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R F' L
2. (7.743) B R D2 B2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L U' L' U' R2 F' U'
3. 9.817 D2 B F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D L2 U' L' F' L2 R B U' F
4. 7.938 F' U' B R2 F' R D' F2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2
5. 8.356 D2 F' U2 B U2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F R' D' R2 F U F D' R' D



Spoiler: 7.743






CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool



Scramble: B R D2 B2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L U' L' U' R2 F' U'

Solution:
z2 y' // inspection
D' R' F' D2 F D2 // cross (and I still can't do double flick D)
y' U R' U' R U2 L U L' // first pair
L' U' L R' U' R // second pair
y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // third pair
R U R' // fourth pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' U // OLL
// PLL skip

5.17 tps





Spoiler: 7.938






CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool



Scramble: F' U' B R2 F' R D' F2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2

Solution:
z2 // inspection
L' B L' R' F' L' u' // cross
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // first pair
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // second pair
R U' R' U R U R' // third pair
U L U L' U' L U L' // fourth pair (the corner didn't move after the cross, so I knew where it was)
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
// PLL skip (again?!)

5.79 tps





Spoiler: 8.356






CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool



Scramble: D2 F' U2 B U2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F R' D' R2 F U F D' R' D

Solution:
z2 // inspection
U' L D R' L' U L // xcross (I'm counting this as an xcross because I made the cross so there would be a free pair)
U2 R' U' R // second pair
y' U R' U' R y' U' L U L' // third pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // fourth pair
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' U' D // PLL

6.46 tps



Ignoring the other two solves because I get sub-10 pretty commonly now. (Also because I'm lazy and it takes too much time to type with my left ring finger)


----------



## Timona (Jun 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Does anyone know how many 8, 9, and 10 move 1LLL cases there are and where to find them?


check Cuberoot. It's the place where I get most of my algsheets, idk whether you can sort by movecount tho...

Wait I found this









6~9 Move 1LLL - CubeRoot


Last updata:2020/01/24




www.cuberoot.me


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm thinking of learning 1LLL for the 4 line cases because they'll be pretty easy to recog as there are 6 pieces to look at. I'm not learning them in the near future, maybe after I finish learning some of the ZBLL sets I want to learn (TUL, maybe H and Pi).


----------



## Timona (Jun 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm thinking of learning 1LLL for the 4 line cases because they'll be pretty easy to recog as there are 6 pieces to look at. I'm not learning them in the near future, maybe after I finish learning some of the ZBLL sets I want to learn (TUL, maybe H and Pi).


I wanna learn a very specific 1LLL subset - Flipped Line. Why? Just because it unique and it looks easy to recognise.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 29, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I have 2.2k





Timona said:


> Same, 2.6k to be precise


I have 6.9k


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 29, 2022)

Yep


Imsoosm said:


> Wait this is 3x3?!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 29, 2022)

Hooray, another sub-40 FMC average in this week's comp.
Mo3 = *39.33*



Spoiler: 37



Scramble: R' U' F U2 F' U' F' R2 F2 L F U2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 F R2 B' L' B U2 R' U' F

Solution:
F' D' F2 U' // 2x2x2
L' D B D' F L2 F' B2 R B2 R2 B' R2 B' R' D L2 // F2L-1
U' L U L' D' U B' U' // Fourth pair
L B2 L' B2 L' D L D' // 1LLL (Discovered this alg by myself a few months ago while trying out sets of moves, I believe @gsingh uses this alg for this OLL as well)

Final Solution: F' D' F2 U' L' D B D' F L2 F' B2 R B2 R2 B' R2 B' R' D L2 U' L U L' D' U B' U' L B2 L' B2 L' D L D'





Spoiler: 41



Scramble: R' U' F R D2 F2 D2 F U' B U' R' U2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L F2 R' U' F

Solution:
B D2 U F U R // 2x2x2
B' U B U' B L' B' // 2x2x3
D' L D' L2 D2 // Third pair + Insert cross edge
F L F' // Fourth pair
U D' R' B' R D B' L B L' // OLL
U F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U' L' // PLL

Final Solution: B D2 U F U R B' U B U' B L' B' D' L D' L2 D2 F L F' U D' R' B' R D B' L B L' U F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U' L'





Spoiler: 40



Scramble: R' U' F L2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 D B L' R2 D' F' L' U R' U' F

Solution:
D' R' L F L B2 U2 // Cross
L D L2 D' L // First pair
F D2 F2 D' F // Second pair
B' D2 B // Third pair
R F' R' F // Fourth pair
B' D' L' D L B // OLL
F2 D R L' F2 R' L D F2 D // PLL

Final Solution: D' R' L F L B2 U2 L D L2 D' L F D2 F2 D' F B' D2 B R F' R' F B' D' L' D L B F2 D R L' F2 R' L D F2 D



Pretty happy about this average, not my PB, but still really nice.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jun 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I have 6.9kView attachment 19770


8.08 ao5 and 19.49 ao5000


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I have 6.9kView attachment 19770


How do you have such a good ao5 and ao12 but your ao100 is much slower?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 29, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> 8.08 ao5 and 19.49 ao5000


I have been using this session since I was sub 30, which was a long time ago


Eli Apperson said:


> How do you have such a good ao5 and ao12 but your ao100 is much slower?


It was a very lucky ao5 and the rest of the solves in the ao12 were good lookahead and easy LL cases.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I have 6.9kView attachment 19770



I have 12.1k


----------



## gsingh (Jun 30, 2022)

i only have 2.5k, would have had 8k if my "friend" hadnt reset my session


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 30, 2022)

Pog ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-30
avg of 5: 9.348

Time List:
1. 10.328 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' D U2 B' U2 L2 R B'
2. (11.504) D R2 D' L2 B2 D' B L F2 D' F2 D R2 U' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2
3. (8.641) F2 D2 F U D R U2 B' D L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 L D2
4. 8.933 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 B R2 B D' R' F2 D L D L' U2 B'
5. 8.782 U' R2 B2 U2 D' L' F L2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 D' L2

I think the 8.782 is my first sub-10 that's not on white cross, I did it on orange.
I think the thing with different color crosses is that I somtimes forget which color cross I'm doing, but if I remember the cross color, F2L flows much faster.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 30, 2022)

You didn't get an 8.872, you got 8.782


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm finished learning NISS, and I know how it works now. So right now should I use blockbuilding + NISS, or CFOP + NISS? Because I went back through the scrambles of this week's FMC scrambles and found that blockbuilding + NISS + LSLL isn't even as good as my old solutions using just freeFOP + LSLL.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

I think blockbuilding would be a touch better because w/CFOP, you can get some bad cases both on the inverse scramble and the real scramble


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I think blockbuilding would be a touch better because w/CFOP, you can get some bad cases both on the inverse scramble and the real scramble


Ah well, I'll try out FMC with NISS without insertions next week. I'm having trouble with the commutators for when a corner is facing up, I do a triple sexy + D and U and then triple sexy again and it takes too many moves. J perm talks too fast in his commutator video ;-;


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm starting to learn 3BLD, I already know the algs and parity alg now. I'm pretty good with corners already, and I've been doing some corner practicing before I go to sleep every night (do a skeleton with 7-8 corners not in place). I'm having some problems with edges though. I sometimes can't remember the setup moves when there are 3-4 of them...


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm going to grind some Hungarian Supernova tomorrow, still averaging around 1:55. Going to badminton practice tomorrow morning so I could practice in the afternoon. Also going to actually make an effort to memorize the 4LLL algs, haven't really touched Hungarian Supernova for a while now.

(@TheCubingCuber347 as you said, it's not too late to change the name back!)


----------



## Timona (Jul 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm going to grind some *Megaminx *tomorrow, still averaging around 1:55. Going to badminton practice tomorrow morning so I could practice in the afternoon. Also going to actually make an effort to memorize the 4LLL algs, haven't really touched megaminx for a while now.
> 
> (@TheCubingCuber347 as you said, it's not too late to change the name back!)


Corrected your mistakes!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 4, 2022)

30 move FMC PeeBee from Speedsolving July Champs scramble (thanks gsingh for such a good scramble)

Scramble: R' U' F R B' F2 U' B2 L2 D U' L2 R2 U R2 B2 U L' B R' B2 U F2 U' R' U' F

Solution:
B' L U2 R D2 // 222 (5/5)
B R D B' D' // 223 (5/10)
(U' B' R' B) // F2L-1 (4/14)
F R' F2 U F U' // Fourth pair (6/20)
D' R D R2 U' D' R D R' U // ZBLL (10/30)

Full solution: B' L U2 R D2 B R D B' D' F R' F2 U F U' D' R D R2 U' D' R D R' U B' R B U

Sub-30 single soon???


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How does pseudo blocks work in NISS???
> I'm doing some practice FMC solves, and decided to try out pseudo blockbuilding, but when I build a pseudo block on normal scramble, when I switch to inverse scramble it becomes a normal block but I have to do U2. Is that how it's supposed to be, doing the U2 and continuing? Or is there some exception for pseudo blockbuilding that I don't know of?


That's how it's meant to be done


Spoiler: a useless idea



You can, alternatively, for no reward other than a challenge, not NISS and just go with it but I don't know why you would do that considering conjugated LL is hard to recognise without rNISS...


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 6, 2022)

Also guys, I'll be on vacation and I'm leaving tomorrow (MAYBE). So I might not be on here at all until next Tuesday. If I do get the chance, I'll come online with my phone.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm fairly confident I can recognize the case in 1 hour because I use OLL + PLL


Please don't actually do that though, NISS is too useful to just not use if you're gonna use pseudo blocks
Because if you build a pseudo 2x2x3 off by F and then right block off by R, it's going to be hard to recog trust me
(I tried once to do ZBLL conjugated by F R' and it was too hard for me)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 8, 2022)

I’m finally back. I woke up 7 am yesterday morning, took a three hour long flight starting on 11:20, then stopped at Lanzhou for a transfer. And then for some random reason our plane got delayed and the time was not set, so I waited for 9 whole hours. I boarded the plane at 11:30 pm and arrived at my hotel 2 am. I’m really tired rn

(the 11:30 pm plane flight was really cool though there were a lot of stars in the sky)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 14, 2022)

Back from my trip
here are some photos


----------



## Timona (Jul 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Back from my trip
> here are some photos


OMG you're finally back. Where did you visit?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 14, 2022)

Timona said:


> OMG you're finally back. Where did you visit?


Lots of places, mostly historical but also some sightseeing spots. I went to these caves with paintings of buddhas on them in Dunhuang (paintings were never repainted, 1300+years old, but you can still see the colors), and also the desert. Second was these mountains with lots of different colors on them that are made by different minerals, and there was also a canyon that I went down to the bottom of (that was really tiring)

I also went to the largest saltwater lake in the world (Qinghai lake) and the worlds biggest mosque (or temple idk)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 15, 2022)

Somehow my csTimer reset again. 
Now I'm left with a 1 month old file, and more than 1000 solves from various sessions are gone.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 16, 2022)

Aside from that csTimer reset, I just realized as I flipped back through my old CubeDesk times:
I improved about 5 seconds this year! I was averaging high-16 to low-17 this January, now I'm averaging 11 (turns out I'm not sub-11 yet)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 16, 2022)

Something I've wondered for a while:
How do people gen algs for OLL? How do you make the solver gen algs that only orient the last layer, but not finishing it?
I have something I want to test out, if anyone responds to this I'll gen some algs. I'll probably post in the new method substep thread (it might be a joke method though)
And how do you make cubexplorer to generate algs you want? Like RUD gen algs, not some random optimal RUDFBL alg

Or if anyone is able to teach me how to use the Batch Solver (I can't watch youtube so I don't have the tutorial) (OR if anyone likes to contribute on this please help) I will just use that instead.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

What in the actual world.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-17
avg of 5: *1.299*

Time List:
1. (1.664) F' R' U' R U' R F R2 U
2. 1.180 U R' U' F' U2 R F R2 F2 R'
3. 1.385 R' U2 F2 R U R' F2 R' F'
4. 1.333 R' U R F2 R U' F' R F'
5. (1.129) R F R' F2 U R2 F' R' F

z2 y R' U R' U' R U R' / U F R U R' U' F' U2 - CLL

x y' R' F R F' / L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U' - CLS ig

x2 z' R2 U' R2 U (R') / (R) U R2 F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U' - OLL skip

x' y2 L U' L / F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L U - CLL

y' z' U' R / U R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U - EG-1


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 18, 2022)

I can probably convince my dad to buy me some cubes this summer, but I can only buy two (or maybe three if I argue with him a bit). Current puzzles I want:
MGC 4x4, MGC Elite 2x2, Yuhu Megaminx, and Tornado V3 if it comes out.
I can't really decide which two cubes I should get (or three).

I should definitely get the 2x2, because my 249m isn't magnetized, although I still get pretty good times with it. The reason I want the Tornado is Gan 12 locks up sometimes and is too loud. A lot of good cubers are also starting to use the Tornado.

For 4x4 and mega, I don't practice those a lot, but I think if I get the cubes I can improve _a lot_. Mega is currently some trash Qiyi cube with no magnets and locks up every other turn, same with 4x4, except its the black pieces with colored outlines from MFJS.

What do you guys think I should get?


----------



## Garf (Jul 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I can probably convince my dad to buy me some cubes this summer, but I can only buy two (or maybe three if I argue with him a bit). Current puzzles I want:
> MGC 4x4, MGC Elite 2x2, Yuhu Megaminx, and Tornado V3 if it comes out.
> I can't really decide which two cubes I should get (or three).
> 
> ...


Megaminx is a lot more fun and rewarding than 4x4. With megaminx the lookahead helps improve 3x3, whilst 4x4 isn't really similar to 3x3 other than solving the cube like a 3x3 in the end.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 18, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Megaminx is a lot more fun and rewarding than 4x4


In your opinion. In my opinion, 4x4 is more fun


----------



## Garf (Jul 18, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> In your opinion. In my opinion, 4x4 is more fun


What do you average on 4x4?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 18, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> What do you average on 4x4?


Around sub-1:13


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> Definitely get the Megaminx and 4x4.


Welp but I would still like a magnetic 2x2, maybe I'll argue with my dad to buy me 3 cubes


----------



## Timona (Jul 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I can probably convince my dad to buy me some cubes this summer, but I can only buy two (or maybe three if I argue with him a bit). Current puzzles I want:
> MGC 4x4, MGC Elite 2x2, Yuhu Megaminx, and Tornado V3 if it comes out.
> I can't really decide which two cubes I should get (or three).
> 
> ...


Definitely get the Megaminx and 4x4.



Abram Grimsley said:


> In your opinion. In my opinion, 4x4 is more fun


Both of them are equally fun for me. My only issue with 4x4 is that once you become sub 1, it becomes very repetitive. Megaminx on the other hand, is a much more different event. So every solve is different, making it nonrepetitive and there's a lot more freedom during the solve for efficiency. If you haven't picked up Megaminx, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 18, 2022)

I have picked it up. I'm just slow still. My opinion might change later when I'm faster


----------



## Timona (Jul 18, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I have picked it up. I'm just slow still. My opinion might change later when I'm faster


It's basically about practicing and having good cube. I dropped my times from 3 mins to around 1:20 just by practicing constantly.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 18, 2022)

welp, at badminton practice today we were doing some warm up exercies, and during bear crawl I scraped four of my fingers
no more cubing for at least 2 days ig
or maybe I should practice some virtual cubing, haven't done those in a while


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 18, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Around sub-1:13


_I'm not the only one!!_


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 18, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Megaminx is a lot more fun and rewarding than 4x4. With megaminx the lookahead helps improve 3x3, whilst 4x4 isn't really similar to 3x3 other than solving the cube like a 3x3 in the end.


Like @Abram Grimsley said, in your opinion. How fast you are at an event can majorly impact how fun it is for you. Also, big cube lookahead is very applicable to 3x3 lookahead lol


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 18, 2022)

Thanks guys for the suggestions! If I can get my dad to buy me 3 cubes, then I'll choose the 2x2, mega, and 4x4. Tornado isn't _that_ important, I just want a different feel (and it might not even come out). If he only lets me buy 2, I'll have to do some more thinking.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 18, 2022)

I hate it when there are lots of 1x1x2 bars on my OLL and I think _it's going to be a PLL skip _but it gives me a J perm.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 18, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> _I'm not the only one!!_


Me either!


----------



## Timona (Jul 18, 2022)

Do the Na Perm alg and then do OLL 49( r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r). That exact 1LLL case is painful


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I hate it when there are lots of 1x1x2 bars on my OLL and I think _it's going to be a PLL skip _but it gives me a J perm.


Its even worse when you have a lot of bars on a fat antisune OLL and you get an Nb perm.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 18, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Its even worse when you have a lot of bars on a fat antisune OLL and you get an Nb perm.


It's even even worse when you wrongly predict CP will be solved, assume you're getting a skip, and get this instead


----------



## gsingh (Jul 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Thanks guys for the suggestions! If I can get my dad to buy me 3 cubes, then I'll choose the 2x2, mega, and 4x4. Tornado isn't _that_ important, I just want a different feel (and it might not even come out). If he only lets me buy 2, I'll have to do some more thinking.


tornado v3 feels like a gan cube, so it wont really give you a different feel from your gan 12


----------



## Anthonycube (Jul 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Its even worse when you have a lot of bars on a fat antisune OLL and you get an Nb perm.


And you have a block in OLL you for for a skip and you get a v perm.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 19, 2022)

Bruh, just got a 5.99 (lol) virtual PB:









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





PLL skip, 1 free pair + easy lookahead.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How do you know? The few people that do have one did a review on it?


max's mom was showing people at my last comp


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> max's mom was showing people at my last comp


What comp?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> What comp?


basc 34


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> basc 34


I was near max and I didn't get to try it.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I was near max and I didn't get to try it.


The only other time I saw max up close was when he signed my wrm 2021 and I judged him when he got his 4.33 at CalPoly


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 20, 2022)

Here's a list of all the cubes I would buy and what brand:
2x2 - YJ MGC Elite
3x3 - X-Man Tornado V3
4x4 - YJ MGC
5x5 - YJ MGC
6x6 - YJ MGC
7x7 - X-Man Spark V2
Megaminx - YJ YuHu
Pyraminx - Gan Pyraminx Enhanced
Skewb - Gan Skewb
Square-1 - YJ MGC
Clock - Qiyi Magnetic Clock

Timer - Qiyi Timer

Also, I've figured that if I go to a comp right now, I might place in top 100 in NZ leaderboards for 3x3 single, maybe top 75 in 3x3 average, top 60 for 2x2 single, top 25 2x2 average, and definitely top 80 megaminx single and average, and definitely top 30 for FMC single and top 15 for FMC average (aren't even 100 competitors in FMC lmao)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 24, 2022)

Finally finished L set in CLL after long procrastination. Current sets finished - H, As, S, L
1 left in Pi, and both 3 left in T and U. I can definitely at least finish Pi tonight.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 25, 2022)

LetsCube ao100 with @Timona 

Single: 8.40

Ao5: 10.11 (could've probably been sub-10 but my wifi broke rip)

Ao12: 10.46

Ao50 11.12

Session mean: 11.065



Spoiler: Solves (ignore the scrambles, I manually typed in csTimer)



Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-25
avg of 100: 11.065

Time List:
1. 11.730 U' F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' L' D' B L2 B2 U' F' R' D' U2 
2. 11.272 R U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 L F U2 F D U' F' 
3. 10.761 F' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' D L F' D U2 R2 D2 F R' 
4. 10.920 U2 R' B2 U2 L D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L D' F D2 B2 R' D' B L F D' 
5. 12.190 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 B L2 F' L' U' F' R2 F D R D2 U' 
6. 11.780 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B' F' R U R2 F L B2 F' U 
7. 11.020 L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 U L' U B' R' U L D F L2 
8. 11.570 B' R U2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 D' B' U2 F D2 F2 L' F2 
9. 10.520 L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' B' L2 U' R' D2 L' U2 R 
10. 11.340 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 L U2 L U2 F2 L U2 D' R2 F D' B2 L R' 
11. 11.540 U' F2 L' F' L2 U B D' L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 R' D2 
12. 9.700 R' B' R2 L U2 F B' U R' D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 
13. 10.800 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F2 U R D' L' F2 D R' D R 
14. 10.370 F2 B D R' B U D L F' R2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R U2 L F2 D2 
15. (8.400) D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 F' U2 F D' F U' B' L2 R' U' L D' U 
16. 12.490 B2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 F U' B2 R2 F2 U R U2 F2 
17. 11.310 U' D' R F B D R' L2 F R2 B2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L' 
18. 10.550 D B2 U R L U' L2 D' U2 B' L2 F U2 R2 F R2 U2 F L2 D 
19. 11.490 R' U' F2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 F U' R2 D2 U' R' 
20. 11.510 L' U' R' U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 U L' B2 R' F' R' B' 
21. 11.440 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D' F2 L' F D2 F' L2 D U2 R D2 
22. (13.020) D2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D B2 F D2 L' D R D' R' F U F' 
23. 11.080 R B' L U2 D L' F' D' B' L2 U2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 R2 D 
24. 12.130 F L' F2 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 L D' F' L B R' D2 
25. 10.620 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U B2 F' U' B' F R F D U' 
26. 10.880 D' F' U R2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L' D L' B R' U2 B2 
27. 10.460 F' D R' U2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F' R' D2 L' D U2 B 
28. 12.920 B D' F2 D' B2 R B D L' F' D2 B L2 F U2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 
29. 11.160 L' F2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U F2 L B' R U F L F 
30. 9.640 D2 L' U2 F U' R' B' U' F U D2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U 
31. 11.370 U2 R' F' D B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D U2 F' L D U2 R' B2 D' 
32. 11.220 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' D' L' U2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 
33. 10.760 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' B2 F U' F2 D' U' L' 
34. 11.050 B2 L U' R' U' F' L D2 R' D2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 
35. 11.260 F2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D R2 U B' R2 D2 F R B' F 
36. 9.410 F2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 R B2 D2 U R D2 F R D2 B2 
37. 10.890 R' U' L2 B' U2 L2 B L' F' U F2 D F2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 
38. 11.000 F2 D2 R2 U' F' L D' F' R' D2 F R2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 B U2 L2 U2 
39. 9.600 B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D R' D' L' B D2 L2 D L F' D2 
40. 9.840 R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F' U' F' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 
41. 10.670 D2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 R2 B R2 F' R B' R2 B D' U2 R' B D 
42. 10.890 R' U2 R2 L' F' R' U L2 U2 F2 B2 R L2 U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 F' U' 
43. 11.010 U' B D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L' D F2 D' L2 R F' L2 
44. 10.970 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 F R2 B' U R' D' L' R2 D F2 L F' 
45. 10.300 L' U B2 D' R2 B2 D' L U' L2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' 
46. 9.200 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' L D2 R F' L' B2 U B' 
47. 11.230 U F D R D L D2 L' B' R B2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 
48. 12.000 F' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B R F' U' L2 R' F' D2 L2 
49. 10.950 F D' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' R' D' F L' F U2 F 
50. (8.440) B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' D U' L U' F R' B D2 
51. 10.970 F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U' R' F2 D' B' L' B2 D B2 
52. (DNF(12.920)) L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B R F' U2 L2 B L R' F2 R2 
53. 12.640 U' L2 B R2 L D2 F B2 L F2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L F2 D L 
54. 10.920 B2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L' D' U2 R U' B F2 
55. 9.980 B' D F R2 F2 B' R' F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F L2 F' L2 F' U2 L U 
56. 11.130 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 B' R U' B D' L' B2 F L2 D U2 
57. 10.280 F' U' D B D L F B2 R D2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 
58. (16.300) R' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 R B' R' B2 F' R U R 
59. (9.180) F L' F2 D B' R L U' B U' B2 U' D2 L2 D F2 B2 D F2 U L2 
60. 10.790 B U L U D' F R' B U2 L2 F L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 U L' 
61. 11.750 U2 B R2 L' U F U' F' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B R2 F L2 F R2 L F 
62. 9.450 R2 B2 D' B2 L D2 L' D R F2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 B' L2 
63. 11.340 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D L' B2 U L' D2 B U R D2 
64. 11.540 B2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 R D F' L B2 U L2 F' L2 F2 
65. 9.760 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 D' F' D' B' L' F D2 R' B' D' 
66. 11.930 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B D' B F2 R F2 U2 R' D' 
67. 12.100 F' L' D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B U B2 D2 R' F2 R' F' 
68. (9.120) R' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U B R2 B2 D R' D2 U2 F 
69. 11.730 D R L U R F' D2 B R D B2 U2 D' R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 
70. 11.800 L R2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 F' D' R2 B2 U R' B2 F L 
71. 11.690 L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 L2 F D' R2 B2 D2 F L2 U R B 
72. 10.320 U L' U' L2 D' F2 U L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 R U' B D B L D 
73. 9.700 D2 B U2 F U2 L2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B D F2 L F R U' R F' R 
74. 11.530 L2 D2 L2 F U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 L' D2 L2 D2 F D' F L U' 
75. (13.440) L U' L D L2 F' L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 L B2 R' U2 R2 U 
76. 12.630 R' B' D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R' D L' F R' U2 F2 
77. 11.190 R2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R B' R2 U' L' U' F' U B2 
78. 12.920 D F U2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 R' U' L D' B' L D' 
79. 12.590 U2 B D2 L B' D' L' U' R D B2 U2 B2 D R2 D R2 D R2 
80. 11.310 B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 B' D' B2 L' U B L2 R' D' 
81. 10.890 B2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 R B2 R' B2 R' F2 D' U F' R' U2 R2 B' R D' 
82. 10.170 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B L2 R2 F D L2 U R D2 B2 F' U' F' 
83. 11.600 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F D L F L' B2 U2 R2 F U' 
84. 12.240 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' L R B' L' D U2 L B D2 
85. 11.820 B R' U2 R2 B L' U F U F2 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' B' 
86. 10.680 D2 F R2 B2 R L2 D' L U' L2 D2 B' R2 L2 B L2 F2 B' U2 
87. 9.730 B2 U2 B2 L' U R L2 F D U2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' L' B2 R' 
88. 10.580 F2 U B2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U' R2 F U' B L B2 U' B L2 
89. 10.470 F2 R D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R B L B' L2 U B L U2 
90. 12.070 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U' L' F' L2 F' D L2 B' L 
91. (13.790) F2 D2 R' F2 L B2 R B2 D2 L' F' L2 D B F2 D' R2 D' F 
92. 10.680 R B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 B F U' R' B2 R2 F D U' 
93. 10.620 D2 B' U' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 F D' F R F' U L' B 
94. 9.480 U' B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 U L2 U' L U' L2 U2 F L2 D' L' D' F 
95. 12.170 L' U' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' F' U2 F L B' R2 
96. 12.130 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' U' L2 D U2 F L B F' 
97. 9.230 D2 L' U' R' L' U' R B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B D 
98. (9.060) R2 D2 R B U L2 F R2 D L2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D2 R' 
99. 11.710 F D' B2 U L' B R' L B' R2 U2 R U2 L F2 R U2 R U2 F2 
100. 10.760 U B' D' F' U L2 U' R' B' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 R' D2 L2


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Added a poll, since my dad only let me buy two cubes. I really need a magnetic 2x2, so I'm left with one choice - 4x4 or mega?


What 4x4 do you use currently? And which of the events do you want to take seriously?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> What 4x4 do you use currently? And which of the events do you want to take seriously?


I really want to get good at both 4x4 and megaminx, as for what 4x4 I use right now -


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I really want to get good at both 4x4 and megaminx, as for what 4x4 I use right now -
> View attachment 20078


Oh hell nah, you gotta upgrade bruh, even a budget magnetic cube is better than carbon fibre cubes


----------



## Garf (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I really want to get good at both 4x4 and megaminx, as for what 4x4 I use right now -
> View attachment 20078


Dude. what is up with light-mode?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

MY EYES.....................PLEASE HELP ME.......................SOMEONE


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

I have now forced myself to be on light mode for a day. oof


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Dude. what is up with light-mode?





baseballjello67 said:


> MY EYES.....................PLEASE HELP ME.......................SOMEONE



Y'all are tripping fr, Light mode is goated. Just use it


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> Y'all are tripping fr, Light mode is goated. Just use it


Honestly it's bad when you start but it gets much better, so I'm keeping it.

P.S. Is this gonna become a new "ducks vs ______" thing? "Dark vs Light"? If so, I choose light.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Honestly it's bad when you start but it gets much better, so I'm keeping it.
> 
> P.S. Is this gonna become a new "ducks vs ______" thing? "Dark vs Light"? If so, I choose light.


Dude, what are you all talking about? Light mode hurts your eyes. DARK mode is the way to go! Join me in the dark side!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

*Nah bro, light mode is better. React with "Angry" if you disagree and "Love" if you agree. If you are neutral, react with "Like"*


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 26, 2022)

Light mode feels more natural, and dark mode doesn't look so good. However, I'm neutral because I have never used dark mode for long enough so I can't actually decide.
LOL
No actually I'm so neutral that I can't decide between being neutral, agreeing, disagreeing.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 26, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Light mode feels more natural, and dark mode doesn't look so good.


Do you like dark or light?

Cuz here you said you didn't like dark but you reacted with "Angry," which meant you liked dark.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 26, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Do you like dark or light?
> 
> Cuz here you said you didn't like dark but you reacted with "Angry," which meant you liked dark.


@bulkocuber is known for giving out random reactions

also lets not turn my progression thread into a light/dark discussion lol


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @bulkocuber is known for giving out random reactions
> 
> also lets not turn my progression thread into a light/dark discussion lol


Reacting with angry doesn't mean disagreeing with you. That's just logic. 
My reactions are never random, I just don't explain why I put them


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm deciding to become method neutral for 4x4, using Yau and Hoya. Both methods have great potential, but Hoya has less users (I only know Luke Tycksen who uses Hoya for 4x4). 

So if the scramble has easy white + yellow centers, I would use Yau, and if the RGOB centers are easy, I would use Hoya. 

As long as I get decent cubes for 4x4, I'll have sessions for both methods for practicing.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm deciding to become method neutral for 4x4, using Yau and Hoya. Both methods have great potential, but Hoya has less users (I only know Luke Tycksen who uses Hoya for 4x4).
> 
> So if the scramble has easy white + yellow centers, I would use Yau, and if the RGOB centers are easy, I would use Hoya.
> 
> As long as I get decent cubes for 4x4, I'll have sessions for both methods for practicing.


Yay, another Hoya person!
From someone who has tried being method neutral, you'll most likely get faster with one and thus start preferring it. Not telling you what to do or anything, but it might be smarter speed wise to focus on one method.


----------



## Timona (Jul 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm deciding to become method neutral for 4x4, using Yau and Hoya. Both methods have great potential, but Hoya has less users (I only know Luke Tycksen who uses Hoya for 4x4).
> 
> So if the scramble has easy white + yellow centers, I would use Yau, and if the RGOB centers are easy, I would use Hoya.
> 
> As long as I get decent cubes for 4x4, I'll have sessions for both methods for practicing.


It wont be worth it in the end, Method Neutrality is really tough and as Eli said you'll eventually prefer one and stick with it. It's best to just try the 2 and find out which one you prefer instead of deciding to be Method Neutral from the start. But, you do you.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 28, 2022)

I got my first ever 4 mover and my first ever sub-0.4! (hands weren't on cube when I started timer)
Also the scramble is super weird, RF genned and no double moves lol

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-28
single: 0.396

Time List:
1. 0.396 R F R' F' R' F' R' F' R'

Solution:
x // inspection
R U2 R (U2 R2) // cancelled pseudo CLL
(R2) U' // align R layer

Full Solution: x R U2 R U


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 29, 2022)

To push myself to practice more, starting next week I will do weekly ao100s for 2x2 and 3x3, as well as ao25s for 4x4 and Hungarian Supernova until the end of the summer. I still have a lot of other things to do over the summer, so I feel these should be reasonable for a week. 

At the moment, my 4x4 and Hungarian Supernova are too bad, so when I get upgrades I would try to do an ao50.

The reason I'm doing this is because I barely practice 4x4 and the Supernova, so I want to get a bit better before I buy better cubes. I currently have 13 4x4 solves in my csTimer session, and only 7 for Supernova.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 1, 2022)

Bruh I just saw this dude in Tymon's sub-5 single fail video

He's holding the stackmat timer like it's a gun


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 3, 2022)

Alright, based off the poll, 4x4 seems to be a more popular opinion, so I'll buy the MGC 4x4.

I guess I'll have to wait till my birthday for the megaminx... It's not that far away but still about 3 months.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Alright, based off the poll, 4x4 seems to be a more popular opinion, so I'll buy the MGC 4x4.
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait till my birthday for the megaminx... It's not that far away but still about 3 months.


Just imo here, after using both the MGC and WRM, the WRM is much better. Price is obviously an issue though, but I found the WRM to be way more stable while still being super fast (thank god for in comp cube discounts).


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 5, 2022)

2x2 ao100, this is actually way below my global though. Global is around 2.5, I've been hovering around that for a while now, so I'll finish CLL next week and start learning EG-1.


Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-05
avg of 100: 2.366

Time List:
1.236, 1.918, 2.463, 2.985, 2.704, 2.600, 2.415, 2.419, 2.742, 2.441, (DNF(2.570)), 1.949, 1.820, 2.480, 2.873, 2.897, 2.545, 2.825, 3.026, 2.822, 2.095, 2.829, (0.396), 2.511, 2.872, 3.082, (DNF(1.724)), 2.668, 1.467, 2.779, (3.293), 2.251, (0.920), 1.711, 1.946, (0.415), 1.567, 2.956, 2.770, 2.786, 3.019, 3.157, 2.473, 2.237, 1.854, 2.677, (3.201), 2.662, 3.020, 1.902, 2.122, 2.024, 2.970, 2.495, 2.123, 1.929, 2.590, 2.816, 1.577, 1.862, 1.403, 2.149, 1.757, 1.933, 2.760, 2.798, 2.232, 1.553, 1.668, 2.637, 2.573, 2.971, 2.472, 1.912, 2.654, (0.737), 2.813, 1.561, 1.583, 1.777, 2.700, 1.591, 1.777, (0.940), 2.208, 2.150, 1.403, 2.838, 2.726, 2.509, 2.791, 2.313, 1.930, 1.798, 2.820, 3.149, 2.883, (DNF(2.566)), 2.330, 2.832



Also got back to 1000 solves on 2x2.


----------



## hyn (Aug 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 2x2 ao100, this is actually way below my global though. Global is around 2.5, I've been hovering around that for a while now, so I'll finish CLL next week and start learning EG-1.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ao100
> ...


wait 2.5 global and you haven't even finished CLL?  that is crazy


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 11, 2022)

hyn said:


> wait 2.5 global and you haven't even finished CLL?  that is crazy


I have pretty fast tps on 2x2, and I make efficient faces on some scrambles

Here's a tps ao5 I just did:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-11
avg of 5: 2.055

Time List:
1. 1.841 F2 U F' R' U R2 U' F2 U R'
2. 2.140 F' R U' R2 F2 U F' U' F
3. 2.184 F2 R2 F' R F U2 R2 F2 U' R
4. (0.945) U2 R2 F' U R' U' R F U' (lmao scram)
5. (2.628) F2 R' F R2 U' F' R F2 U

1. 9.23 tps
2. 11.21 tps
3. 7.32 tps
4. 13.75 tps
5. 6.84 tps
tps mean 9.67, average 9.25

Hard to say what my average tps is within 5 solves, but I would estimate it at 6-9 on average, 10+ on good scrams (like one-looked/four mover)


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

How are you so good with not even knowing EG-1? can u give me tips? And u do know Full CLL by now?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 11, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> How are you so good with not even knowing EG-1? can u give me tips? And u do know Full CLL by now?


I'm still drilling the U and T algs, getting them into muscle memory.
As for getting faster, I would recommend working on faster recognition, making more efficient and fingertrick friendly faces, and higher tps.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

How can I get faster recognition??? Thats the only problem i have


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 11, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> How can I get faster recognition??? Thats the only problem i have


Learn specific patterns for each set, and see how the colors of the pieces differ from case to case. For example, 

These stickers are opposite (blue-green), 

while these are the same.

For sune, I use two different recog patterns, cases 3-6 I use the stickers I drew out above, while cases 1 and 2 I use the two top right and two upper left stickers.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Learn specific patterns for each set, and see how the colors of the pieces differ from case to case. For example,
> View attachment 20329
> These stickers are opposite (blue-green),
> View attachment 20328
> ...


Thanks for the tips


----------



## Timona (Aug 11, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> How can I get faster recognition??? Thats the only problem i have


What do you average currently?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

Around Sub-5 with CLL :|


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 11, 2022)

Holy crap this is amazing for me. New Hungarian Supernova pb

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-11
single: 1:38.716

Time List:
1. 1:38.716 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

Normal splits: 10s star, 25s F2L, 1:20s S2L, 20s LL

This solve: 4s star, 22s F2L, 57s S2L, 15s LL (EP skip)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 11, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Ummmm what's a Hungarian supernova??


Megaminx


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Megaminx


Ohk


----------



## Timona (Aug 11, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Ummmm what's a Hungarian supernova??


How dare you not know... disgusting

jklol


----------



## Xatu (Aug 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> A page mainly to keep up with my cubing updates
> I usually cube most during the weekends because I still have to go to school during weekdays, so I will come on here once in a while during weekdays, and I'll be on here more frequently during the weekends.
> 
> I hope you guys can give me some tips on how to be sub-10, a milestone I've been struggling for almost an year now.
> ...


what method do u use?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I am a 13 year old cuber who uses CFOP


Got it?

Look in what you quoted................ @Xatu


----------



## Xatu (Aug 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> dang you are fast at 1x1. race to sub 0.007 average?


i an good at 1x1 got a 0.004 before


----------



## Xatu (Aug 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Got it?
> 
> Look in what you quoted................ @Xatu


what?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

Look in the message you quoted in this message:


Xatu said:


> what method do u use?



Look in the message you quoted in that message. (This is the message):



Imsoosm said:


> A page mainly to keep up with my cubing updates
> I usually cube most during the weekends because I still have to go to school during weekdays, so I will come on here once in a while during weekdays, and I'll be on here more frequently during the weekends.
> 
> I hope you guys can give me some tips on how to be sub-10, a milestone I've been struggling for almost an year now.
> ...



Now zoom in to paragraph 4-5. Look at this sentence.

I am a 13 year old cuber who uses CFOP

I have highlighted it in bold.

There's your answer, got it?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Starting my ABRSM exam next week, hope I do well and get 140+ points. I'm a bit nervous but because you can record as many times as you want so I think it'll be fine.


what is this?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 14, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> what is this?


It's a piano exam


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> It's a piano exam


cool


----------



## hyn (Aug 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> It's a piano exam


What grade?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 14, 2022)

hyn said:


> What grade?


8


----------



## hyn (Aug 14, 2022)

I did grade 8 a while ago (not abrsm tho)
Do you send a recording for the exam?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 14, 2022)

hyn said:


> I did grade 8 a while ago (not abrsm tho)
> Do you send a recording for the exam?


Yeah, because of Covid the teachers who are supposed to come and see your exams can't come. But lmao the exam is actually easier this way, because then you don't need to do sight reading and arpeggios and all that stuff.


----------



## hyn (Aug 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yeah, because of Covid the teachers who are supposed to come and see your exams can't come. But lmao the exam is actually easier this way, because then you don't need to do sight reading and arpeggios and all that stuff.


Yeah lol idk why but I suck at arpeggios except for dim 7ths


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yeah, because of Covid the teachers who are supposed to come and see your exams can't come. But lmao the exam is actually easier this way, because then you don't need to do sight reading and arpeggios and all that stuff.


Sight reading is the bane of my existence (and so is the entire aural section I don't know how being able to correctly sing back a melody represents your level of ability doing something that doesn't involve your voice at all)

Good luck on the exam though!


----------



## hyn (Aug 14, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Sight reading is the bane of my existence (and so is the entire aural section I don't know how being able to correctly sing back a melody represents your level of ability doing something that doesn't involve your voice at all)
> 
> Good luck on the exam though!


If you do theory, harmony and melody writing are just ugh


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 14, 2022)

hyn said:


> If you do theory, harmony and melody writing are just ugh


I got a 70/75 on theory, I can't remember all the music terms and the instrument families lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I got a 70/75 on theory


Nice, really isnt that bad


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-16
single: 0.768

Time List:
1. 0.768 U2 F2 U F' R2 U2 F' U' R

I was 0.5 seconds away from +2ing this solve but I'm happy with it, because my tracking has gotten better.

x y2 // inspection
(U' R') // layer
(R U) R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F' // CLL
U // AUF

Full solution: x y2 R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F' U


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Maybe a little sensitive



At least you don't have almost daily mass shootings and police killing innocent people for no reason.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 16, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Spoiler: Maybe a little sensitive
> 
> 
> 
> At least you don't have almost daily mass shootings and police killing innocent people for no reason.


Bro what country are you in, that sounds awful


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 16, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Bro what country are you in, that sounds awful


Oh, I wonder


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Oh, I wonder


Yeah, so do I. I couldn't imagine living in a place with mass shootings everyday.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 16, 2022)

Yeah, I couldn't imagine living in a place with 9,300 deaths everyday.
Or people doing what their mommy told them not to do.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 16, 2022)

Are you talking about China or the US?

Edit: nvm, the context was of China


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 16, 2022)

Is it even a question? In China most people aren't allowed to go outside for Covid reasons, and if they can the law is strict as heck. So they have less mass shootings every day. In other words, not every day.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Is it even a question? In China most people aren't allowed to go outside for Covid reasons, and if they can the law is strict as heck. So they have less mass shootings every day. In other words, not every day.


Sorry, I was confused as I did not read the original context. All I saw was mass-shooting and police killing innocent civilians, both of which happen in the US, even if not to the degree of China.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Is it even a question? In China most people aren't allowed to go outside for Covid reasons, and if they can the law is strict as heck. So they have less mass shootings every day. In other words, not every day.


You're not even allowed to own a gun here lmao
They usually never happen unless someone got their hands on one illegally


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 16, 2022)

anyway, back to the original progression thread discussion.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 16, 2022)

I think I'm sub-2 minutes on supernova now, mainly due to lookahead improvement during S2L. I do get an occasional 2min+ solve now and then, but it's getting less and less frequent. I'm probably going to finish learning 4LLL CP next since some CO algs look too similar to each other and I keep mixing them up.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

I can't even lookahead during 3-2-3 edge pairing on a 4x4, imagine me lookahead to F2L on a megaminx (I have solved 1 once, my friend brought it to school so I literally solved almost the whole cube except last layer so I looked up a tutorial at home then timed it and I solved it in 6+ mins)


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 16, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I can't even lookahead during 3-2-3 edge pairing on a 4x4, imagine me lookahead to F2L on a megaminx (I have solved 1 once, my friend brought it to school so I literally solved almost the whole cube except last layer so I looked up a tutorial at home then timed it and I solved it in 6+ mins)


idk what 3-2-3 even means. also i solved megaminx a couple of times. Oh and i once solved a megaminx in 3 hours because i was an idiot 9 year old in that time.


Imsoosm said:


> A page mainly to keep up with my cubing updates
> I usually cube most during the weekends because I still have to go to school during weekdays, so I will come on here once in a while during weekdays, and I'll be on here more frequently during the weekends.
> 
> I hope you guys can give me some tips on how to be sub-10, a milestone I've been struggling for almost an year now.
> ...


For your main cube, if you have a UV coated GAN 11 M Pro, u can swap the Gan 11 M Pro pieces to the Gan 12 to reduces catches.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I think I'm sub-2 minutes on supernova now, mainly due to lookahead improvement during S2L. I do get an occasional 2min+ solve now and then, but it's getting less and less frequent. I'm probably going to finish learning 4LLL CP next since some EP algs look to similar to each other and I keep mixing them up.


Are you doing CP then EPLL?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 16, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> idk what 3-2-3 even means. also i solved megaminx a couple of times. Oh and i once solved a megaminx in 3 hours because i was an idiot 9 year old in that time.
> 
> For your main cube, if you have a UV coated GAN 11 M Pro, u can swap the Gan 11 M Pro pieces to the Gan 12 to reduces catches.


Gan 12 doesn't have a catching problem.
Not anymore anyway. The first batch did but GAN has fixed that.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Whoops, I meant I'm learning CP first instead of CO, sorry. I always mix up CO algs.


ah gotcha


----------



## Anthonycube (Aug 17, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> idk what 3-2-3 even means.


In yau you solve 3 of the edges of the cross you are going to do, then finish the centres. After that you solve the last cross edge, then you have 8 edges left so instead of solving one at a time you can solve 3 at a time then 2 at a time, then the last 3 at a time. (323)


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 17, 2022)

Pretty much what I average now.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: *1:34.402*
worst: 1:59.293

mean of 3
current: 1:43.017 (σ = 7.52)
best: *1:41.468* (σ = 6.27)

avg of 5
current: 1:46.101 (σ = 2.33)
best: *1:46.101* (σ = 2.33)

avg of 12
current: 1:47.200 (σ = 4.48)
best: 1:47.200 (σ = 4.48)

avg of 25
current: 1:50.002 (σ = 4.72)
best: 1:50.002 (σ = 4.72)

Average: 1:50.002 (σ = 4.72)
Mean: *1:49.550*

Time List:
1:38.716, 1:59.293, 1:49.986, 1:58.958, 1:57.712, 1:57.085, 1:52.360, 1:46.551, 1:58.904, 1:48.788, 1:48.233, 1:49.481, 1:49.753, 1:48.441, 1:36.053, 1:49.232, 1:56.530, 1:48.676, 1:51.358, 1:49.254, 1:50.686, 1:43.656, 1:34.402, 1:46.347, 1:48.301


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Pretty much what I average now.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
> solves/total: 25/25
> ...


Bruh my pb is 1:45.88


----------



## Timona (Aug 17, 2022)

Do you look at the timer as you solve?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> Do you look at the timer as you solve?


I usually look at the timer after I'm done with F2L and S2L so I can approximate how long I've been solving. I usually get to S2L at 35-40s and LL at 1:30


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 18, 2022)

Supernova PB single and ao5 during this week's weekly comp. (the average tho)

Solve 3 I got to S2L in 25s, and got to LL 1:10. I got an OLL which I tried the 3x3 version of, and it worked, and it also gave me EP skip.


Also improved in kilominx quite a bit, lookahead has also improved a lot, probably from all the supernova grind. I can say that I'm now sub-30 on kilo.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-19
avg of 12: 9.925

Time List:
1. (12.804) F L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 F U' L' B D R F2 R2 D' F2
2. 9.544 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 F R2 F D2 B D2 F2 L D2 L F2 L D F'
3. 7.870 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 D R2 F D L R F2 D F L2 F
4. (7.482) R2 D' F2 D U' L2 D' F U2 L2 R U F' L B2 R2 U' B2 U
5. 10.020 L2 U2 B D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 L F R2 D2 R2 U L2 D' L2
6. 9.753 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L D2 L F2 L2 U' R' U2 B' R B2 D' R2
7. 10.797 R2 D' B' D2 F' D B F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 R' U2
8. 10.017 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L' F2 D' R U2 B D F U'
9. 12.023 L F2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F R2 F L2 R2 B' D R D2 L U' L2 U B2
10. 9.838 R F2 L' D R2 B' R U D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 B L2 F' D2 L'
11. 9.801 D' R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U R' B' L2 U2 F' R F D' L
12. 9.589 F' R F2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U L B U L D' U2 B F

Awesome ao12!! Also counting 7 so that was pretty cool.



Spoiler: 7.870



z2 y' // inspection
F' R' D2 // cross
R U' R' // first pair
y' U' R U R' // second pair
U2 L' U2 L y' U' R U R' // third pair
d R U R' U R U' R' // fourth pair
U F' U' L' U L2 F L' U' L' U L // OLL

38 STM in 7.870s // 4.82 tps





Spoiler: 7.482



This solve is really cool, rotationless RUL F2L and with an OCLL, making it basically a ZZ solve
z2 // inspection
L R F R // cross
U L' U' L U2 L' U L // first pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // second pair
U' R U R' U L U L' // third pair
U R U R' // fourth pair
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLL

41 STM in 7.482s // 5.47 tps


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 20, 2022)

Practicing ZZ because I'm learning EO for FMC, and I thought ZZ was a really cool method (especially ZZ-CT, seems much more efficient than CFOP LSLL). Currently cannot plan out EO during inspection, but I'm getting faster at it. The only problem I have right now is sometimes I can't track edges during EO when there are 6+ bad edges, so I'm hoping to improve on that in the future.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 21, 2022)

Supernova ao50
avging low-mid 1:40

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
avg of 50: 1:45.538

Time List:
1:38.716, (1:59.293), 1:49.986, (1:58.958), 1:57.712, 1:57.085, 1:52.360, 1:46.551, (1:58.904), 1:48.788, 1:48.233, 1:49.481, 1:49.753, 1:48.441, 1:36.053, 1:49.232, 1:56.530, 1:48.676, 1:51.358, 1:49.254, 1:50.686, 1:43.656, 1:34.402, 1:46.347, 1:33.126, 1:39.997, 1:53.298, 1:49.369, (1:29.555), 1:46.927, 1:43.310, 1:49.100, (1:23.670), 1:37.280, 1:39.370, 1:39.758, 1:39.679, (*1:19.614*), 1:46.333, 1:46.929, 1:41.136, 1:49.386, 1:45.971, 1:35.135, 1:44.930, 1:48.012, 1:39.614, 1:40.838, 1:37.197, 1:43.689


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 24, 2022)

ZZ ao25
Currently sub15 with ZZ

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-24
avg of 25: 13.898

Time List:
13.042, 14.557, 14.657, 14.775, (15.099), 13.958, 12.588, (11.163), 14.030, 13.258, (DNF(11.087)), 13.822, (9.487), 15.011, 14.913, 14.456, 13.265, 12.975, 14.297, 14.531, 13.116, 13.923, 12.758, 14.107, 13.812


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 25, 2022)

I went to a piano competition today, hope I did good! Results come in 10 days.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 28, 2022)

Tied PB mo3 FMC in Timona and Clock_Enthusiast's comp!!!



Spoiler: Scramble 1: 41



Scramble: R' U' F R U2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 R F' L2 R B D B' F R D R2 F R' U' F

Solution:
D F R B D L' B2 // EOcross
L' B L B' // P1
L F L' F' // P2
L F' L' F // P3
(L' B' L B L' B' L B) // P4
(F' L' F L F' L F B' L F' L' F B L') // ZBLL

Full Solution: D F R B D L' B2 L' B L B' L F L' F' L F' L' F L B' F' L F L' B F' L' F L' F' L F B' L' B L B' L' B L (41)





Spoiler: Scramble 2: 34



Scramble: R' U' F U2 B' D' F' U F2 R' F R B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 R' U' F

Solution:
(L B2 L' R U2) // 222
D2 B L D2 L2 D' // block+cross
B' L' B2 L B2 L' B L // pair
R' B R2 D' R' D // F2L
L' D L U' L' D' L U B // OLL (or ZBLL, this case has too many algs to do it anyway)

Full Solution: D2 B L D2 L2 D' B' L' B2 L B2 L' B L R' B R2 D' R' D L' D L U' L' D' L U B U2 R' L B2 L' (34)





Spoiler: Scramble 3: 39



Scramble: R' U' F U2 F R D R D B L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 R' B2 D2 B U R' U' F

Solution:
F L' U B L B D2 // EOcross
L U L2 U' L // P1
(U2 L U' L') // P2
R U R2 U2 R // P3
(U' R U' R' U R U R') // P4
(L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' U2) // Lefty OLL (ZBLL maybe)

Full Solution: F L' U B L B D2 L U L2 U' L R U R2 U2 R U2 L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 R U' R' U' R U R' U L U L' U2 (39)



41, 34, 39 = 38 mo3
pls don't copy my solutions


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 30, 2022)

After long sessions of grinding I have reached sub-15 on virtual cube!! Next goal would be sub-14 global. Also got a sub-13 ao100, super proud of that. I get 5 tps solves much more commonly now too.


I'm starting to go to school on Thursday (not online) so I won't post much on weekdays, probably be more active on weekends.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Got back my Qiyi Qidi S after half a year. Yes I left it in my locker to rot because of the lockdowns from March to May.
> The cube is actually pretty good, it's as smooth as the Gan 249 I use, the only problem is that it locks up more than the Gan. The Qidi is also 2mm larger than the 249. I'll have to get used to 51mm 2x2s though for me to do well on the MGC I'm planning to buy.


mgc is very tight ootb and if you loosen it too much it pops once in 3 solves, idk if u like controllable cubes


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 2, 2022)

Petition: change kilominx's name to Hungarian Nebula


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Petition: change kilominx's name to Hungarian Nebula


I agree, smart kid.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> After long sessions of grinding I have reached sub-15 on virtual cube!! Next goal would be sub-14 global. Also got a sub-13 ao100, super proud of that. I get 5 tps solves much more commonly now too.
> View attachment 20561
> 
> I'm starting to go to school on Thursday (not online) so I won't post much on weekdays, probably be more active on weekends.


Impressive improvements on the virtual 3x3 yo!

Keep going, U' L' F M' U M U' F' L U!


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 3, 2022)

Sub-9 ZZ PB!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-03
single: 8.598

Time List:
1. 8.598 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U R B2 F2 R' D L2 D' F2 L D F' L

EO was only 2 moves so I could plan out the EOcross

z2 // inspection
R' F L D' R2 // EOcross
L' U2 L U' L' U L // P1
U' R' U' R // P2
L U L' U2 L U' L' // P3
R U' R' U R U' R' // P4
r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 // OLL

39 STM, 4.53 tps


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 6, 2022)

My friend lent me his MGC Elite 2x2 today, and tbh it wan't as good as I expected. The magnets are too weak, and it locks up the same amount as my Gan 249. I might change my mind and get a Valk 2m, or maybe Gan 251m Pro... (my friend has the Valk 3m, and I liked it a lot, but I tried another friend's Gan 251m Leap and I have to say it sucked. Idk if Pro version feels like that tho)

Anybody know any 2x2s with strong magnets? Gan 251 Pro is definitely an option because you can switch the magnet strength, but does anyone know if Valk 2m's magnets are strong?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> My friend lent me his MGC Elite 2x2 today, and tbh it wan't as good as I expected. The magnets are too weak, and it locks up the same amount as my Gan 249. I might change my mind and get a Valk 2m, or maybe Gan 251m Pro... (my friend has the Valk 3m, and I liked it a lot, but I tried another friend's Gan 251m Leap and I have to say it sucked. Idk if Pro version feels like that tho)
> 
> Anybody know any 2x2s with strong magnets? Gan 251 Pro is definitely an option because you can switch the magnet strength, but does anyone know if Valk 2m's magnets are strong?


The valks magnets aren't very strong, they are at best mid strength. At the highest setting, the 251 Pro has very strong magnets, and as much as I don't like to admit it, it's a very good cube.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 6, 2022)

The XMD Flair was the first 2x2 with adjustable magnets and I would say they did a great job. the cube is often likened to be a mix of the Valk 2m and the MGC Elite. I think it's a fantastic puzzle.

There are three different magnetic strengths. The strongest is very strong to the point where I feel they are too strong. Then again, I prefer lighter magnets for my 2x2's and Zayn has his set to the strongest setting (although he doesn't main it).


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 7, 2022)

It's decided then, I'll buy the XMD Flare. Really like its texture based on what I see in photos. Price seems pretty reasonable too. I've always wanted to try out a magnetic Qiyi lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> It's decided then, I'll buy the XMD Flare. Really like its texture based on what I see in photos. Price seems pretty reasonable too. I've always wanted to try out a magnetic Qiyi lol


the corner twists are anniying tho, still a good cube


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 8, 2022)

Started learning French lol. Accents are extremely annoying. It'll probably be a long time before I can actually be in a conversation with French. The duolingo grind continues


----------



## Garf (Sep 8, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Started learning French lol. Accents are extremely annoying. It'll probably be a long time before I can actually be in a conversation with French. The duolingo grind continues


¿No por que, amígo? Español > Francés


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 8, 2022)

Garf said:


> ¿No por que, amígo? Español > Francés


Porque Frances es el lenguaje de amor. Lol


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 8, 2022)

French definitely has the coolest accent. It would be the language of my choice to learn but unfortunately, I'm taking Spanish this year.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 11, 2022)

lol my greatest cubing accomplishment


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 11, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> French definitely has the coolest accent. It would be the language of my choice to learn but unfortunately, I'm taking Spanish this year.


[Reply 500]
Imagine not taking both...
Although for some reason I can't understand french accents too well on the listening papers is it just me or do they put them on some kind of speed multiplier??


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 12, 2022)

One of my luckiest 2x2 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-12
single: 0.447

Time List:
1. 0.447 F U F R' F2 R U R U'

x' z // inspection
(R') // layer
(R) U' R' F R' F' R // CLL
6 moves lol, one looked


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 15, 2022)

hehe

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-13 (solving from 2022-09-12 19:38:46 to 2022-09-12 19:47:04)
avg of 12: *1.799*

Time List:
1. (0.447) F U F R' F2 R U R U' @2022-09-12 19:38:46
2. 2.407 F U F R' U2 F U F R' U' @2022-09-12 19:40:49
3. 2.084 F' U' R F' R2 U R2 U2 R' @2022-09-12 19:41:03
4. (2.939) U F2 U2 R' U' F U R' U @2022-09-12 19:41:43
5. 1.981 F2 U' R U' F' U2 F' U' F' R' @2022-09-12 19:42:44
6. 1.777 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R F' @2022-09-12 19:43:15
7. 2.600 F U2 R' F U2 F' R F R' @2022-09-12 19:43:53
8. 2.688 F R' F' R F U R2 U' R' @2022-09-12 19:44:10
9. 0.950 F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R' F' R' @2022-09-12 19:44:51
10. 1.596 U' F' R U' F2 U F U F2 @2022-09-12 19:45:37
11. 1.268 U2 F2 R2 F' R' F R' U' R @2022-09-12 19:45:55
12. 0.642 R U' R F R U2 F U R' @2022-09-12 19:47:04



Spoiler: 0.447



x' z // inspection
(R') // layer
(R) U' R' F R' F' R // CLL





Spoiler: 2.407



x y // inspection
U' L U L2 U L // layer
R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R' U // CLL





Spoiler: 2.084



z2 // inspection
R' F' // pseudo layer
U' L' U L F' R U R U2 R2 // CLL cancelled into PBL





Spoiler: 2.939



z2 x' // inspection
U2 R' U' R U R' // layer
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // CLL





Spoiler: 1.981



U' R U R2 // face
y' U2 R' F R2 U' R2 F R U2 // EG-1





Spoiler: 1.777



x z' // inspection
U L U F' L' U R U' R' // layer
U' R U' R' F R' F' R U // CLL





Spoiler: 2.600



z' // inspection
F R U' R // face
y R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' // EG-1 (locked up so hard lol)





Spoiler: 2.688



z' x' // inspection
F' U' R2 U' R2 // layer
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U // CLL





Spoiler: 0.950



x' y // inspection
L' U' L U L F' L' F' R2 F2 // anti-CLL





Spoiler: 1.596



x' z // inspection
R' U R' // layer
y L' U' L U L F' L' F // CLL





Spoiler: 1.268



z // inspection
F2 // face
U2 R U' R2 F R U R U2 R' U' // EG-1





Spoiler: 0.642



x // inspection
L2 U' L U L F' L' F U // cancelled CLL


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 16, 2022)

Lol, today I lent my Gan 12 Maglev to my friend during school. He was cubing in Chinese class (we're not in the same class) and the cube got confiscated by the teacher. Afterwards the teacher told me she's going to return the cube to me next Monday. To make up for it my friend allowed me to take his MGC elite for the weekend. Guess I'll be grinding 2x2 if I finish my homework early.

Why is cube confiscation basically happening all around the forums right now lmao


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Lol, today I lent my Gan 12 Maglev to my friend during school. He was cubing in Chinese class (we're not in the same class) and the cube got confiscated by the teacher. Afterwards the teacher told me she's going to return the cube to me next Monday. To make up for it my friend allowed me to take his MGC elite for the weekend. Guess I'll be grinding 2x2 if I finish my homework early.
> 
> Why is cube confiscation basically happening all around the forums right now lmao


Lol it has happened to other kids in my class but never me 
I don't cube when teacher is teaching something i only cube after I've done the work


----------



## Timona (Sep 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Lol, today I lent my Gan 12 Maglev to my friend during school. He was cubing in Chinese class (we're not in the same class) and the cube got confiscated by the teacher. Afterwards the teacher told me she's going to return the cube to me next Monday. To make up for it my friend allowed me to take his MGC elite for the weekend. Guess I'll be grinding 2x2 if I finish my homework early.
> 
> Why is cube confiscation basically happening all around the forums right now lmao


Imagine going to school...


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 16, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Lol it has happened to other kids in my class but never me
> I don't cube when teacher is teaching something i only cube after I've done the work


There's a kid in my Chinese class who was solving a cube in class, the teacher was right in front of him, watching him do it, and he didn't get in trouble.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

.


Imsoosm said:


> Lol, today I lent my Gan 12 Maglev to my friend during school. He was cubing in Chinese class (we're not in the same class) and the cube got confiscated by the teacher. Afterwards the teacher told me she's going to return the cube to me next Monday. To make up for it my friend allowed me to take his MGC elite for the weekend. Guess I'll be grinding 2x2 if I finish my homework early.
> 
> Why is cube confiscation basically happening all around the forums right now lmao


imagine Chinese class


----------



## gsingh (Sep 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Lol, today I lent my Gan 12 Maglev to my friend during school. He was cubing in Chinese class (we're not in the same class) and the cube got confiscated by the teacher. Afterwards the teacher told me she's going to return the cube to me next Monday. To make up for it my friend allowed me to take his MGC elite for the weekend. Guess I'll be grinding 2x2 if I finish my homework early.
> 
> Why is cube confiscation basically happening all around the forums right now lmao


Happened to me in 5th grade but the teacher said that she would give it back at the end of the year lol. Cube was a qiyi thunderclap.
I never saw the cube again.


----------



## hyn (Sep 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> .
> 
> imagine Chinese class


ahh memories


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

I have 1 hour of chinese class every day and I have to say it's torture...


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I have 1 hour of chinese class every day and I have to say it's torture...


True, I was glad we had a fire drill during Chinese today.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> True, I was glad we had a fire drill during Chinese today.


you're lucky, in my school if they have to disrupt lessons to do other stuff it's never during chinese


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 17, 2022)

I almost forgot to post, that piano competition I went to, I got second place, and I'm moving on to finals. Finals are around 10.1-10.4


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 17, 2022)

In my school my math teacher doesn't care about drills unless it's real


----------



## qwr (Sep 17, 2022)

reading this thread makes me feel old


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I have 1 hour of chinese class every day and I have to say it's torture...


My school doesn't offer Chinese but I have 4 classes every day that are an hour and a half long each and it sucks. Also I'm taking nine classes in total, one of which is online.


----------



## Timona (Sep 17, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> My school doesn't offer Chinese but I have 4 classes every day that are an hour and a half long each and it sucks. Also I'm taking nine classes in total, one of which is online.


College or high school?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> College or high school?


High school, but my online class is a college class, and most of my classes are either dual credit or AP. (I'm not sure if those programs are only a thing in the US, but they are kinda like college classes but taught at the high school)


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 18, 2022)

Okay, I'm going to ask my dad to buy me Tornado V3 and XMD Flare on October 1st (sorry supernova), because we have an 8 day long holiday. Maybe going to bribe him for 4x4 and supernova on New Year.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm going to stop learning new algs because if I do my brain would be stuffed overload with French vocabulary and Rubik's cube notation


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm going to stop learning new algs because if I do my brain would be stuffed overload with French vocabulary and Rubik's cube notation


You're maturing.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 22, 2022)

Today in French class we talked about foie gras. Luckily my teacher said he doesn't eat them, otherwise I would've ran up to the teacher and stab him with my pencil I would be very angry.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 23, 2022)

My friend's Tornado V3 Standard arrived yesterday, and he brought it to school today. I have to say it's an amazing cube, much better than my current Gan 12. Corner cutting and slice turns are so good I can do RUS U perms 100 times without messing up. The cube feels really buttery and soft, and the sound it makes is really small. The only thing I don't like about it is that the magnets are kind of weak, you can do M2 without double flicking lol.

I'll ask my dad to buy the Pioneer version (magnetic core + maglev) and the Flare in early October, maybe after I finish the piano competition.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-29
avg of 5: 9.390

Time List:
1. 10.765 U R2 B2 R' U' B L B2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B 
2. (8.143) U' R D2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 R F2 D' U2 B L' 
3. (10.793) D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L B L D' U' L' R D2 U F' 
4. 8.769 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L2 U L2 U B2 L D' B2 F' L' 
5. 8.636 L' U R' F2 D L' F L2 U B2 U2 D' F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L'

An amazing ao5 with three 8s with the Qiyi MS. (borrowed from my friend) If I still remember the solutions I'll do some reconstructions later

I can finally understand why DuckubingCuber347 likes this cube so much. The turning is very stable and the corner-cutting is actually very decent. It feels a bit heavier than the cubes I usually use, but I like it a lot. The clacking noises are also pretty satisfying. I average pretty much the same on the Qiyi MS than on the Gan 12 Maglev.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 29, 2022)

The noise is probably my favourite thing about the MS. Something about it is just super satisfying.


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 3, 2022)

Practiced a bit of 3x3 today because I still have 4 more days of break, but I'm going to stop now because I just got 5 consecutive V perms.

Aside from that, here is a poggers ao12: the second sub-10 ao12 I ever got.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-03
avg of 12: 9.696

Time List:
1. 8.788 F' L' U2 B' D L2 B2 R' B' L2 D L2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 D L2 
2. 9.331 D B' R' F2 U' D F' L U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' B 
3. 10.676 F2 R U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 L U2 B2 U' F L2 D 
4. 9.889 F L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L' D B' F L2 B' R' B' U' F' 
5. 10.003 U' F' L2 F2 L2 F D2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F' L' D B' F2 R F R 
6. (8.733) D L F2 L' U B R U2 B L B2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 
7. (11.942) U' B' U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L' R F' D R2 B' L2 R 
8. 9.645 D2 B' D B2 U L2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R U' L2 B2 L U F D' 
9. 8.849 B D' B' U' D' F' R U2 F2 U D2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 
10. 11.299 D' B' L U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' B R' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 
11. 9.628 R2 F U F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 D' B R F L' F' U2 
12. 8.855 U' R2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 L' U2 L U2 R U2 D' B D2 L' B F U L

Along with the amazing low 9 ao5 at the end:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-03
avg of 5: 9.376

Time List:
1. 9.645 D2 B' D B2 U L2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R U' L2 B2 L U F D' 
2. (8.849) B D' B' U' D' F' R U2 F2 U D2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 
3. (11.299) D' B' L U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' B R' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 
4. 9.628 R2 F U F2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 D' B R F L' F' U2 
5. 8.855 U' R2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 L' U2 L U2 R U2 D' B D2 L' B F U L


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 5 consecutive V perms.


The other day, I got 6 consecutive V perms in a row! Lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Practiced a bit of 3x3 today because I still have 4 more days of break, but I'm going to stop now because I just got 5 consecutive V perms.
> 
> Aside from that, here is a poggers ao12: the second sub-10 ao12 I ever got.
> 
> ...


omg reverse that number now


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm going to use ZZ for OH


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 12, 2022)

My ABRSM exam scores are out. Honestly I think I could've done better but a distinction is a distinction I guess.

Haven't been cubing a lot because of school, but I can probably cube a little tomorrow since on Friday it's sports day and I get a whole weekend to do homework after that.


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 30, 2022)

It's been so long since I updated this thread. I don't really have any time to cube, but I'm taking MAP tests next week, and we have half days from Tuesday to Friday, so I can finally get some time to cube. I don't have a lot of homework this weekend, so I was just cubing. I found out that after about 2 weeks without cubing, I'm averaging a bit higher, which is bad. Slow turning helps a bit though. I did get a sub-2 on the first 2x2 ao5 that I did though.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
avg of 5: 1.884

Time List:
1. (0.714) F' R U2 R F R2 U' R F' 
2. 1.916 U R2 U R2 U R U R2 U' 
3. 1.218 R U F' R F' R' U' R2 U2 F 
4. (2.790) R F U2 F' R U2 R F R' U' 
5. 2.518 F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 R U' R'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> It's been so long since I updated this thread. I don't really have any time to cube, but I'm taking MAP tests next week, and we have half days from Tuesday to Friday, so I can finally get some time to cube. I don't have a lot of homework this weekend, so I was just cubing. I found out that after about 2 weeks without cubing, I'm averaging a bit higher, which is bad. Slow turning helps a bit though. I did get a sub-2 on the first 2x2 ao5 that I did though.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
> avg of 5: 1.884
> ...


Do you global sub 2?


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 30, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Do you global sub 2?


Lol nope, sub-2.5


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-06
avg of 5: 9.450

Time List:
1. (7.587) F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 U' F' L' D U2 B' D' R F2 
2. 10.324 U F' R2 L' D' B U F B' D2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 L' U 
3. (10.733) D' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 R' B2 R D' U2 R' B R B2 F L 
4. 8.752 B' D L2 B2 D2 F D2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 U F R' D' B2 R D2 
5. 9.275 L' D' R2 D F2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 L B F2 L' F R U2 R

Pog ao5, with a sub-8 fullstep single.

x2 y // inspection
L F R2 // 3 move xcross, planned
U R U R' U' L' U L // second pair
y' U R' U R U' L' R' U' L R // third and fourth pairs
U f' r U r' U' L' U L S // OLL
U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' // PLL

48 STM, 6.32 tps


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 18, 2022)

Focusing more on school and other academical activities other than cubing atm. Right now I cube about once per 2 weeks  . I have WSC debate+writing comp tomorrow and I'm feeling pretty nervous, but I hope I'll do good.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Focusing more on school and other academical activities other than cubing atm. Right now I cube about once per 2 weeks  . I have WSC debate+writing comp tomorrow and I'm feeling pretty nervous, but I hope I'll do good.


Debating comps but no cube comps...


----------



## Imsoosm (Dec 7, 2022)

Rip, our school had a person who tested positive for Covid (I think), so we're back to online classes for a short while...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 7, 2022)

this thread brings back memories


----------



## Imsoosm (Dec 23, 2022)

I got covid


----------



## hyn (Dec 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I got covid


in china?
I havent gotten it yet


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I got covid


ok, now get ready for the whole country to go back into lockdown.

jkjk, get well soon


----------



## Imsoosm (Dec 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> ok, now get ready for the whole country to go back into lockdown.
> 
> jkjk, get well soon





hyn said:


> in china?
> I havent gotten it yet


Nah, the government suddenly relieved most of the regulations, so a lot of people are getting it


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nah, the government suddenly relieved most of the regulations, so a lot of people are getting it


sounds ok, but its better to have a few people getting covid than having the whole country in lockdown


hyn said:


> in china?
> I havent gotten it yet


same


----------



## Imsoosm (Jan 5, 2023)

PB FMC mean, a whopping 4 move improvement from last time.
Scrambles are from Jorian Meeuse's competition.



Spoiler: Scramble 1 - 35 moves



Scramble: R' U' F R2 B' D' F L2 U2 L' F R U2 F2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 R' D2 R' U' R' U' F

Solution:
R D' B D // square (4)
F' U' // 123 block + edge (2/6)
R' D' L2 D' R // 223 + pair (5/11)
F D' L D // insert edge (4/15)
F2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' (L2) // F2L (8/23)
(L) F L' F L' U L U' F2 L' U L U' // OLL (13/36-1)
// PLL skip

Full Solution: R D' B D F' U' R' D' L2 D' R F D' L D F2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' L' F L' F L' U L U' F2 L' U L U' (35 HTM)





Spoiler: Scramble 2 - 33 moves



Scramble: R' U' F R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' L' F2 U R2 U' F U' R' U' F

Solution:
(U' B D' R2 D F2) // 222 (6)
D2 B D R2 D' R // 223 (6/12)
L B' L2 D2 L B2 L' D (L) // F2L (9/21)
(L) U2 R2 F R F' U2 L' R B R B' R' // ZBLL (13/34-1)

Full Solution: D2 B D R2 D' R L B' L2 D2 L B2 L' D L2 U2 R2 F R F' U2 L' R B R B' R' F2 D' R2 D B' U (33 HTM)





Spoiler: Scramble 3 - 34 moves



Scramble: R' U' F U R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' R' U2 F' D' F' L2 D B' R' U' F

Solution:
B' F2 L' F U' // 222 (5)
F D' F D' F2 D // 223 (6/11)
U L U' L2 F U L2 U' // insert edge + pair (8/19)
L2 D L2 D2 L' D2 L' D' // F2L (8/27)
B L2 B' L' B L' B' // OLL (7/34)
// PLL skip

Full Solution: B' F2 L' F U' F D' F D' F2 D U L U' L2 F U L2 U' L2 D L2 D2 L' D2 L' D' B L2 B' L' B L' B' (34 HTM)



35, 33, 34 = 34.00 mean


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jan 5, 2023)

Thanks for these solutions, _ heh heh  _

jk I didn’t look


----------



## Imsoosm (Sunday at 9:35 AM)

I'm deciding to focus on FMC during the winter break lol, liking the event a lot. I'm going to begin by practicing blockbuilding (by practicing 222 and 223 blocks on multiple scrambles), and hopefully I can finish learning insertions by the end of the holidays.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sunday at 10:33 AM)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm deciding to focus on FMC during the winter break lol, liking the event a lot. I'm going to begin by practicing blockbuilding (by practicing 222 and 223 blocks on multiple scrambles), and hopefully I can finish learning insertions by the end of the holidays.


Learn DR


----------



## Imsoosm (Sunday at 10:37 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Learn DR


If my brain can comprehend DR and HTR, then yes, I will also try learning it before winter break ends. I do have to find a good tutorial on it though, my FMC resources are limited.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Sunday at 12:10 PM)

Imsoosm said:


> If my brain can comprehend DR and HTR, then yes, I will also try learning it before winter break ends. I do have to find a good tutorial on it though, my FMC resources are limited.


Learn from Tipster Trickster. His 2-part tutorial is very good, and he also gives resources/algs to help you. You can also check out Firstian Fushada's tutorial.


----------



## d--- (Sunday at 12:19 PM)

Can you do Niss? Most helpful thing for FMC, along with rniss.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sunday at 1:52 PM)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Learn from Tipster Trickster. His 2-part tutorial is very good, and he also gives resources/algs to help you. You can also check out Firstian Fushada's tutorial.


Unfortunately, I do not have access to youtube or google. Are there any written tutorials on insertions, DR, and HTR that you might know of (pdfs) ?


d--- said:


> Can you do Niss? Most helpful thing for FMC, along with rniss.


I do know NISS, but I didn't learn rNISS yet. I believe rNISS is most useful with insertions, so I'll learn insertions first.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Sunday at 7:06 PM)

What!!??? How can you not use youtube or google?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sunday at 8:00 PM)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm deciding to focus on FMC during the winter break lol, liking the event a lot. I'm going to begin by practicing blockbuilding (by practicing 222 and 223 blocks on multiple scrambles), and hopefully I can finish learning insertions by the end of the holidays.


Nice joke.

just kidding good luck



SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> What!!??? How can you not use youtube or google?


Bro lives in China my guy


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Sunday at 11:08 PM)

baseballjello67 said:


> Nice joke.
> 
> just kidding good luck
> 
> ...


That makes more sense. Anyway, here is a pdf:





A Domino Reduction Guide - Google Drive







drive.google.com





It might not totally make sense, but I think you can learn DR from it.


----------



## Aldhi R. (Monday at 12:11 AM)

Learn EO before DR. And I've seen a lot of people can get sub-30 mean with just EO, block building, skeleton+insertion.

Edit: forgot to mention, NISS as well


----------



## Imsoosm (Monday at 12:29 AM)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> That makes more sense. Anyway, here is a pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any way you can convert the file into a pdf document?


Aldhi R. said:


> Learn EO before DR. And I've seen a lot of people can get sub-30 mean with just EO, block building and skeleton+insertion.


I do know EO, but I'm not very fast at writing down different ones. I'm most familiar with G/B front Y/W top, I have to get used to the other orientations


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Monday at 12:49 AM)

Imsoosm said:


> Is there any way you can convert the file into a pdf document?


I don't know how to do that, maybe someone else knows?


----------



## Aldhi R. (Monday at 12:58 AM)

Imsoosm said:


> Unfortunately, I do not have access to youtube or google. Are there any written tutorials on insertions, DR, and HTR that you might know of


Here:








(FMC) A guide for finding DR's/Domino Reduction Guide


Recently, I posted a thread on what to do once you've found a DR, which you can find here. Before I start talking about actually finding DR's in the first place, I want to quickly gloss over the "good/bad corners" stuff since it's important for deciding whether or not you should even try to find...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## baseballjello67 (Yesterday at 2:51 AM)

Since China's COVID restrictions are slowly being removed, are China comps coming back or not because of the surge.

Just thought of this because China's border w/ Hong Kong opened up yesterday.


----------



## Imsoosm (Yesterday at 3:20 AM)

baseballjello67 said:


> Since China's COVID restrictions are slowly being removed, are China comps coming back or not because of the surge.
> 
> Just thought of this because China's border w/ Hong Kong opened up yesterday.


I'm not sure, I just checked WCA and there are no upcoming comps here, but I expect them to slowly open unless another annoying parent decides to sue WCA because of covid


----------



## baseballjello67 (Yesterday at 3:24 AM)

Imsoosm said:


> unless another annoying parent decides to sue WCA because of covid


sadly I honestly expect that to happen lol


----------



## Arcanist (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm not sure, I just checked WCA and there are no upcoming comps here, but I expect them to slowly open unless another annoying parent decides to sue WCA because of covid


yeah there are not that many comps in places outside of the US and Europe


----------



## Imsoosm (Today at 2:34 PM)

Hey, is there any way to make this google doc into a pdf file? I was searching through speedsolving for a good DR guide and I found this:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1mppifILqu9Bu2phr8zhXGcXasBsSkv_S?usp=sharing

If possible, please send the converted file here, and thanks in advance!


----------



## ProStar (Today at 3:18 PM)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey, is there any way to make this google doc into a pdf file? I was searching through speedsolving for a good DR guide and I found this:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1mppifILqu9Bu2phr8zhXGcXasBsSkv_S?usp=sharing
> 
> If possible, please send the converted file here, and thanks in advance!



Looking at the link, both files are pdfs, and I have the ability to download them. Can you be more specific?


----------



## Imsoosm (Today at 4:19 PM)

ProStar said:


> Looking at the link, both files are pdfs, and I have the ability to download them. Can you be more specific?


I can't open it, as I cannot use google


----------



## cuberswoop (Today at 4:22 PM)

Does this work?


----------

